# [PALUDIS] Thread ouvert sur paludis

## Bapt

Suite à https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-492969.html voici un thread ouvert sur Paludis. Afin de centraliser les expériences, TIPS, problèmes concernant paludis.

Pour rappelle, Paludis est une alternative à Portage, c'est développé en C++, propose pratiquement les même fonctionnalité que portage, est quasiement compatible avec portage. 

Avantage de Paludis : 

 il est beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide,

 gère nativement les overlays (synchronisation y comprise),

 gère les licences,

 gère les dépendences inverses

 une arbo de config /etc/paludis très propre

 très modulaire, permet de définir ses propres actions par le biais de scripts (hook à tous les niveaux d'exécution de paludis

 gère vraiment les ebuild cvs/svn/9999/...

 très très souple

 ...

plus d'infos : 

le site officiel http://www.paludis.org/ contenu : 

le guide  de migration

Les différences avec portage

La FAQ

Documentation des fichiers de configurations

La documentation des API ruby et C++

le Thread anglophone contenant beaucoup d'informations : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518298.html

 Le wiki sur gentoo-wiki.com avec des Trucs et Astuces et plein de bonnes choses pour compléter paludis : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Portage_alternative_-_Paludis

Les scripts pour paludis : http://drzile.dyndns.org/index.php?page=paludis_scripts

Last edited by Bapt on Sat Jan 13, 2007 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Est-ce qu'il y a un remplacement a etc-update prevu?

----------

## truc

conf-update

devrait être suffisant (EDIT mais bon c'est du ncurse, moi j'suis pas fan.. y'a peut-être autre chose?)

EDIT: ah si j'ai oublié la réponse du geek: 

```
sys-apps/findutils
```

----------

## SanKuKai

Alors je fais remonter un petit soucis que j'ai rencontré lors de la mise à jour de mon système aujourd'hui.

paludis -i world a voulu mettre à jour le package : media-gfx/graphviz, mais la compilation a échoué.

Or j'ai lu ici que la compilation de certains packages échoue au moment du src_test. J'ai donc tenté d'appliquer la solution préconisée à savoir compiler le package en sautant la phase de test :

```

# SKIP_FUNCTIONS="test" paludis -i media-gfx/graphviz

```

Et ça a parfaitement fonctionné.   :Smile: 

Je reste quand-même vachement impressioné par la rapidité de l'outil et la facilité avec laquelle il permet de manipuler des overlays. J'aurais beaucoup de mal à revenir sous Portage qui est vraiment très lent sur mon vieux portable.

----------

## truc

extrait  de mon bashrc  (il évolue encore au fil du temps...)

```
case "${PN}" in

    python|portage)

        export SKIP_FUNCTIONS=test

        export SANDBOX_PREDICT=/

        ;;

    automake|glibc|glib|gtk+|coreutils|findutils|libgcrypt|libxml2|pkgconfig|e2fsprogs|neon|gettext|tar)

        export SKIP_FUNCTIONS=test

        ;;

esac

```

----------

## Trevoke

emerge -e world = ?

----------

## truc

j'aurai envie de dire

```
--dl-ignore-installed, -e

                         Ignore installed packages
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

arf.. j'avais pas capte qu'on pouvait s'en servir comme ca!

----------

## ultrabug

Hérétiques !!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'vous d'mande pradon ?

Je trouve au contraire que c'est bien de se familiariser avec!  :Smile: 

Y a des chances que ca finisse par remplacer portage -- c'est vraiment SUPER RAPIDE.

Le paludis -pie world (= emerge -pe world) prend cinq-six secondes max.

----------

## Trevoke

ooooouh... et le emerge --resume --skipfirst?  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Tombe bien ce thread, portage commençait un peu à me brouter, j'ai hate de tester.

----------

## kopp

Fais gaffe Enlight, c'est pas parce que tu as vu un screenshot de Paludis qui a l'air trop bien qu'il faut changer, c'est peut-être un fake   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Oui oui je sais où est la porte, j'y vais de ce pas   :Arrow: 

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Fais gaffe Enlight, c'est pas parce que tu as vu un screenshot de Paludis qui a l'air trop bien qu'il faut changer, c'est peut-être un fake      

 

Rohh, c'est méchant ça...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Delvin

Euh quelqu'un sait d'ou vient le mot paludis ?

ca me fait vachement penser à paludisme ...

mais bon j'essayerais quand ca sera stable :p

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ooooouh... et le emerge --resume --skipfirst? 

 

Il est dit ici que Paludis ne permet pas cela :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Resume / Skip First Support
> 
> Non-Problem: Paludis doesn't have an equivalent to --resume --skipfirst in Portage.
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai essayé de faire de faire un overlay xgl-coffee  :Very Happy: 

Donc nous avons :

innerstorm ~ # cat /etc/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee.conf

```
location = /var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/

sync = svn+http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk/

profiles = /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

eclassdirs = /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/eclass /var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/eclass/

distdir = /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/distfiles

cache = /var/empty

format = portage

importance = 10
```

innerstorm ~ # cat /var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/profiles/repo_name

```
xgl-coffee
```

innerstorm ~ # cat /var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/profiles/categories

```
kde-base

kde-misc

media-libs

x11-base

x11-drivers

x11-libs

x11-misc

x11-wm
```

Evidement il ne faut pas oublier de creer le repertoire xgl-coffee ^^

```
mkdir -p /var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/profiles
```

Ensuite un petit

```
paludis -s xgl-coffee
```

pour synchroniser l'overlay et ca devrait aller  :Smile: 

Pour le keyword.conf

```
dev-util/git amd64 ~amd64

media-libs/glitz amd64 ~amd64

media-libs/mesa amd64 ~amd64

x11-apps/mesa-progs amd64 ~amd64

sys-apps/man amd64 ~amd64

x11-base/xgl amd64 ~amd64

x11-libs/cairo amd64 ~amd64

dev-python/pycairo amd64 ~amd64

x11-libs/qt amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/util-macros amd64 ~amd64

x11-proto/glproto amd64 ~amd64

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm amd64 ~amd64

x11-wm/compiz amd64 ~amd64

x11-libs/libwnck amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/xwinwrap amd64 ~amd64

virtual/xft amd64 ~amd64

gnome-base/gconf amd64 ~amd64

x11-libs/gtk+ amd64 ~amd64

dev-libs/glib amd64 ~amd64

x11-libs/libdrm amd64 ~amd64

x11-wm/cgwd amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/cgwd-themes amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/gset-compiz amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/compiz-quinnstorm-plugins amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/compiz-manager amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/csm amd64 ~amd64

x11-misc/cgwd-themes-extra amd64 ~amd64
```

Voila j'ai pas encore testé un "paludisage" de xgl mais l'overlay s'est bien synchronisé et un "paludis -pi  world" m'a bien donné des updates à faire  :Smile: 

Des suggestions ?  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai constaté que paludis est sensible aux coupures de téléchargement, si on le coupe en plein téléchargement et que l'on relance l'installation paludis ne reprend pas le chargement où il la laissé mais essaye d'installer le fichier et donc se plante.

----------

## truc

le pourquoi est expliqué au même endroit où est également expliqué l'absence du skipfirst  :Smile:  (lien donné quelques posts plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

> le pourquoi est expliqué au même endroit où est également expliqué l'absence du skipfirst  (lien donné quelques posts plus haut 

 

Oui enfin la raison invoquée me semble un peu bizarre, jamais eu de distfiles corrompues moi , et pourtant ca m'arrive de couper un download... enfin c'est pas dramatique mais c'est lourd...

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Fais gaffe Enlight, c'est pas parce que tu as vu un screenshot de Paludis qui a l'air trop bien qu'il faut changer, c'est peut-être un fake     
> 
> Oui oui je sais où est la porte, j'y vais de ce pas  

 

Mouarf! Bien vu! Remarque ça m'a quand même plus ou moins porté chance, non? De me fier aux fakes  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   le pourquoi est expliqué au même endroit où est également expliqué l'absence du skipfirst  (lien donné quelques posts plus haut  
> 
> Oui enfin la raison invoquée me semble un peu bizarre, jamais eu de distfiles corrompues moi , et pourtant ca m'arrive de couper un download... enfin c'est pas dramatique mais c'est lourd...

 

+1 je trouves aussi lourd comme comportement.

----------

## CryoGen

Snif j'arrrive pas à faire fonctionner distcc  :Surprised: 

Voila mon /etc/paludis/bashrc

```
export CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3"

export CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

export CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

export MAKEOPTS="-j5"

#DISTCC

export PATH="/usr/lib/distcc/bin:${PATH}"
```

On voit bien l'export du PATH avec le chemin vers les "faux" liens de gcc -> distcc

```
innerstorm cryogen # ls -l /usr/lib/distcc/bin/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 c++ -> /usr/bin/distcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 cc -> /usr/bin/distcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 g++ -> /usr/bin/distcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 gcc -> /usr/bin/distcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-c++ -> /usr/bin/distcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -> /usr/bin/distcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -> /usr/bin/distcc
```

si je lance paludis -i <paquet> tout se compile en local (j'ai 5 threads lancés XD) et ca ne passe pas du tout par distcc, comme si le PATH etait ignoré :/

Des idées ?

----------

## titoucha

Je suis à la recherche de l'équivalent de --newuse pour lui faire prendre les modifs en compte.

----------

## truc

y'a pas encore... mais quelqu'un travail dessus à ce que j'ai cru comprendre...

----------

## titoucha

C'est bien ce qui m'avait semblé, merci pour la confirmation.

----------

## Trevoke

Alors si on fait un 

# paludis -ie world

Et qu'un paludisme (HAHAHA) crashe, on fait quoi pour continuer?

----------

## truc

on recommence, y'a pas encore de résume, y'a eu une discution dernièrement sur le chan à propos de ça, une fonctionnalité sans doute à venir  :Question: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et comment est-ce qu'on cherche, disons, les descriptions des paquets ?

Comment on trouve quelque chose?

----------

## titoucha

Il me semble qu'il y a encore pas mal de fonctions qui ne sont pas implémentées   :Confused:   mais bon vu que le développement à l'air d'aller vite, il y a de l'espoir.

----------

## truc

vous pouvez y aller aussi de votre cru! ça serait sympa je pense, car par exemple, ce conf-update en ncurse, il est bien sympa, mais bon ,c'estun peu beaucoup quoi.. j'aimerai bien pouvoir le patcher pour enlever ce ncurse, mais disone que,... je ne vois pas  (encore?)trop comment...

Pour l'instant, pour la recherche de paquet,il te reste, gentoo-portage, portage.gentoo ,find, grep,  te faire t'as propre base, voila, tout ça mérite de faire un tour dans le BAC à sable je pense..

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je suis retourné à portage/emerge pour le moment  :Smile:  Mais j'ai gardé mes fichiers de conf de plaudis pour plus tard   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai fais de même, je continue à suivre le dev de paludis car il est prometteur   :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

A la maison, emerge. Au boulot, paludis.

----------

## Bapt

Dans les logs du svn, l'équivalent du resume est en train d'être codé (dans ce qui va être paludis 0.7.0) donc ca ne devrait pas tarder.

Ensuite concernant la recherche, moi je me suis fait un petit script zsh qui effectue la recherche, et utilise paludis -q pour obtenir les informations sur la liste des packages.

Je le poste dès qu'il est plus propre  :Smile: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

J'imagine que ce n'est pas possible d'avoir les deux ?

----------

## Bapt

Je vous met la version crade, je l'appel psearch comme paludis search :

```

#!/bin/zsh

packages=()

for i in $(paludis --list-repositories | grep repositories | grep location | awk '{ print $2 }');do

  cd $i; packages=($packages *-*/*$1*)

done 2>/dev/null

paludis -q $packages

```

Ca ne cherche que dans le nom du package.

----------

## truc

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> J'imagine que ce n'est pas possible d'avoir les deux ?

 

tu peux passer de l'in à l'autre, même si ça n'etpas très conseillé, mais les deux en même temps, non, enfin, peut-être mais mal...

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   J'imagine que ce n'est pas possible d'avoir les deux ? 
> 
> tu peux passer de l'in à l'autre, même si ça n'etpas très conseillé, mais les deux en même temps, non, enfin, peut-être mais mal...

 

Je confirme j'ai essayé et c'est pas terrible, c'est l'un ou l'autre.

PS: j'attends la version 0.7 avec impatience.   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Voila une version plus propre de psearch :

```

#!/bin/zsh

prog=$0

function psearch(){

  packages=()

  for i in ${${${(M)${(f)"$(paludis --list-repositories)"}:#*location*:*repositories*}##*location:}##* };do

    cd $i; packages=($packages *-*/*(/))

  done 2>/dev/null

  if [ -n "${(M)packages:#*$1*}" ];then

    paludis -q ${(M)packages:#*$1*}

  else

    print "Aucun package correspondant a la requete"

  fi

}

function usage(){

  print "$prog [-h|-s expression]"

  print "\t -h : Afficher l\'aide"

  print "\t -s expression : rechercher les package contenant expresion"

  exit 1

}

if [ $# -eq 0 ];then

  usage

fi

while getopts s:h option;do

  case $option in

    h)

      usage;;

    s)

      psearch $OPTARG;;

    *)

      usage;;

  esac

done

```

Si ça intéresse du monde.

----------

## Trevoke

Ca interesse du monde mais le monde il utilise BASH  :Sad: 

Enfin, si tu me dis que ce PS1 marche avec zsh, je change!

PS1="\n\[\033[35m\]\$(/bin/date)\n\[\033[32m\]\w\n\[\033[1;31m\]\u@\h: \[\033[1;34m\]\$(/usr/bin/tty | /bin/sed -e 's:/dev/::'): \[\033[1;36m\]\$(/bin/ls -1 | /usr/bin/wc -l | /bin/sed 's: ::g') files \[\033[1;33m\]\$(/bin/ls -lah | /bin/grep -m 1 total | /bin/sed 's/total //')b\[\033[0m\] -> \[\033[0m\]"

----------

## Bapt

Il marche ton PS1 mais à mon avis pas du tout comme tu veux  :Smile:  :

```
\n\[\033[35m\]jeu sep 21 15:05:51 CEST 2006\n\[\033[32m\]\w\n\[\033[1;31m\]\u@\h: \[\033[1;34m\]pts/0: \[\033[1;36m\]9 files \[\033[1;33m\]76Kb\[\033[0m\] -> \[\033[0m\]
```

Il doit être possibel de faire ça autrement.

Mais tu n'es pas obligé de migrer vers zsh pour pouvoir utiliser le script, il suffit de l'installer et zsh sera utiliser comme n'importe quel interpréteur : python, perl, bash ou autre et tu conserves bash comme shell par défaut.

Dans la série, si ça vous intéresse, c'est un script qui fait du eclean (uniquement distfile pour le moment), un script qui liste les packages installés et avec les uses utilisés (toujours avec zsh).

Avec ces scripts plus besoins de portage-utils et gentoolkit  :Smile: 

 :Twisted Evil:   moi je ne fais pas comme le monde moi : le monde utilise windows, j'utilise Linux et FreeBSD, le monde linux utilise bash, j'utilise zsh, le monde gentoo utilise portage, j'utilise paludis  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bravo baptux, tu as rejoint le groupe des non-conformistes!   :Twisted Evil: 

Mon prompt est cense donner ca : 

Thu Sep 21 09:56:50 EDT 2006

/var/tmp

alg@Gen2Al: pts/1: 10 files 28Kb ->

C'est zouli non?

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bravo baptux, tu as rejoint le groupe des non-conformistes!  
> 
> Mon prompt est cense donner ca : 
> 
> Thu Sep 21 09:56:50 EDT 2006
> ...

 

euh.. non... m'enfin, je sais je sais , nianiania ça se discute pas...

 *baptux wrote:*   

> moi je ne fais pas comme le monde moi :

 

Oula,   :Rolling Eyes:   vais peut-être me remettre à windows moi...

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> Oula,    vais peut-être me remettre à windows moi...

 

Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

[EDIT] je ne cherche pas a être non conformiste, mais me base plutôt sur des choix technique qui me correspondent mieux.[/EDIT]

@Trevoke, Tu as plein d'option pour les prompts sous zsh : 

PS1 ou PROMPT : prompt à gauche

RPROMPT : pour le prompt à droite

PROMPT2 : prompt quand une ligne de commande est validée mais inachevée

PROMPT3 : PROMPT pour les sélections

PROMPT4 : Pour le débugage

SPROMPT : Pour le prompt de correction de la commande tapée.

Après tu peux tous les rendres jolis comme tu veux.

Bon de toute façon zsh n'est pas le sujet de ce thread  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est vrai. Retour a paludis.

----------

## Bapt

Pour revenir à Paludis, voici un script zsh suplémentaire : 

pclean

```

#!/bin/zsh

installedpath=${${(M)${(f)"$(paludis --list-repositories --repository installed)"}:#*location*}##* }

distdirs=(${${(M)${(f)"$(paludis --list-repositories)"}:#*distdir*}##* })

typeset -U distdirs

cd $installedpath

installedpackages=(**/*.ebuild(:h))

pkgsrc=()

for pkg in $installedpackages;do

  if [ -f "$pkg/SRC_URI" ];then

    srcs=(${(M)${=${(f)"$(<$pkg/SRC_URI)"}}:#*://*})

    for src in $srcs;do

      if [ -n $pkgsrc ];then

        monfichier=(${(s:/:)src})

        pkgsrcs=($pkgsrcs $monfichier[${#monfichier}])

      else

        monfichier=(${(s:/:)src})

        pkgsrcs=( $monfichier[${#monfichier}])

      fi

    done

  fi

done

typeset -U pkgsrcs

files=()

filetorm=()

for dist in $distdirs;do

  if [ -n $files ];then

    files=($files $dist/*(.))

  else

    files=($dist/*(.))

  fi

done

for file in $files;do

  FOUND=0

  for pkgfile in $pkgsrcs;do

    if [[ -n ${(M)file:#*$pkgfile*} ]];then

      FOUND=1

    fi

  done

  if [ $FOUND -eq 0 ];then

    filestorm=($filestorm $file)

  fi

done

if [[ -n $filestorm ]];then

  du -hsc $filestorm

  \rm $filestorm

fi

```

Ce script permet de faire le ménage dans le/les répertoires distfiles définis dans les divers overlays paludis (chez moi, tous utilisent un seul distfile, mais j'ai prévu ceux qui veulent un distfile par overlay.

Il ne fait pas le ménage dans les distfiles de puis cvs/svn. Il ne garde que les sources des packages installés, pas ceux des ebuild disponibles non installés.

Si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un. Ce script doit être facilement transposable en bash.

----------

## Bapt

Dans la foulée, un petit script pour imiter (en plus réduit) dispatch-conf :

```

#!/bin/zsh

function readrep(){

  print ">> ---- ${confpath}/${conf}"

  print ">> q : quit, z : zap new , u : use new"

  read -sk rep

  case $rep in

    q) exit 0;;

    z) \rm $config;;

    u) \mv $config ${confpath}/${conf};;

    *) readrep;;

  esac

}

LISTCFG=(/etc/**/._cfg*) 2>/dev/null

if [ -n "$LISTCFG" ];then

  for config in /etc/**/._cfg*;do

    confpath=${config:h}

    conf=${${config:t}#._*_}

    diff -Nau ${confpath}/${conf} $config | more

    readrep

  done

else

  print "Aucune mise a jour a effectuer."

fi

```

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors si on fait un 
> 
> # paludis -ie world
> 
> Et qu'un paludisme (HAHAHA) crashe, on fait quoi pour continuer?

 

Maintenant si une  install plante à un paquet, ça te donne la commande à lancé pour continuer la chose, donc si t'es en console, il te faut lancer tout ça dans un screen pour pouvoir copier coller, (mais qui ne fait pas ça dans screen t'façons..) et dans X, est-ce utile que je précise? 

exemple

```
Caught signal 2

Waiting for children...

Resume command: paludis --log-level qa --install --preserve-world --dl-drop-all --dl-no-recursive-deps =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8-r1::gentoo =www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7::gentoo =net-www/mplayerplug-

in-3.31-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                               

Exiting with failure

```

----------

## Trevoke

C'est gentil tout plein, ca.

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai fait un sync aujourd'hui..

 *Quote:*   

> Dependency error:
> 
>   * In program paludis -pi world:
> 
>   * When performing install action from command line:
> ...

 

C'est pas du tout mignon tout plein, et j'ai essaye de retirer kdelibs et kde-env et ca me dit toujours que ca bloque, de facon pre-emptive.

 *Quote:*   

> # paludis -u kdelibs kde-env && paludis -pi world
> 
> [............]
> 
>   * When resolving package dependency '~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4':
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

Ok. J'ai trouve. Bizarrement, le seul ebuild pour kde-env demande un kdelibs inferieur au dernier qui vient de sortir, donc il faut le masquer. Prout.

----------

## geekounet

Unmerge kde-env, c'est intégré à kdelibs  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

euh... ha bon?

kde-env est un meta-package, donc je vois mal comment il pourrait etre integre a kdelibs... ?

----------

## titoucha

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> euh... ha bon?
> 
> kde-env est un meta-package, donc je vois mal comment il pourrait etre integre a kdelibs... ?

 

Il installe quand même /etc/env.d/99kde-env qui est maintenant intégré à kdelibs sous /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 voilà le pourquoi du conflit

----------

## Trevoke

Paludis veut m'installer vixie-cron et virtual/cron, et ce malgre le fait que j'ai deja fcron.

Pourquoi, monsieur?

----------

## Bapt

quelle version as tu de paludis : la 0.6.5 viens de sortir. 

As tu éssayer un paludis -i fcron, pour voir, si il ne te remet pas le virtual ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise l'overlay paludis, donc paludis-scm..  :Wink: 

Apparemment 0.7.0, tiens.

J'ai deja un virtual/cron avec fcron...

mais emerge -pi world me donne

```
 sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [N] -debug pam (-selinux)

* virtual/cron-4.1-r9::virtuals [U 3.0.1-r2]

```

Alors, bon, je ne sais pas. Si j'emerge virtual/cron j'ai quand meme vixie-cron a emerger.

----------

## Bapt

Moi aussi j'utilise la version scm => 0.7.0.

Je pense que le virtual/cron n'est pas renseigné par ton install fcron. donc réinstalle le.

----------

## ciaranm

(Sorry, my French isn't good enough to answer this one...)

The cron problem is an oddity of the way the old dep list code works. It sometimes does strange things... Essentially, if you have virtual/foo, it sometimes considers both whatever you have installed *and* the default provider, and takes whichever happens to have the higher version number. The 0.8 dep list code that I haven't quite finished yet gets this right.

----------

## Trevoke

Aah. Thank you! Here's how you would say that in french : 

Le probleme de cron est une bizarrete (oddity / strange thing) du vieux code des listes de dependences. Des fois il fait des choses etranges... Essentiellement, si tu as virtual/foo, il considere parfois ce que tu as installe *ET* celui qui vient par defaut, et prend celui qui a le numero de version le plus grand.

Le code de liste de dependences pour 0.8, que je n'ai pas encore tout a fait fini, corrige cela.

----------

## SanKuKai

Je remonte ce thread pour vous faire partager ma découverte du jour.   :Smile: 

Apparemment les versions >=0.6.6 de Paludis proposent un outil intéressant : adjutrix.

Avec plusieurs options très intéressantes et notamment une option permettant de lister les dépendances inverses d'un package :

```

--reverse-deps, -r     Find all package that depend on a given dep atom

```

 :Cool: 

++

----------

## truc

sniff j'ai pas cette option moua :'(

```
 adjutrix -h

Usage: adjutrix [options]

Tree-Oriented Actions:

  --find-stable-candidates, -s

                         Search for stable package candidates

  --find-dropped-keywords, -d

                         Search for packages where keywords have been dropped

  --keyword-graph, -k    Display keywords graphically

Profile-Oriented Actions:

  --display-profiles-use, -u

                         Display USE information for all profiles

  --display-default-system-resolution, -S

                         Display package names and versions that are included in the default resolution of the system set

General Actions:

  --version, -V          Display program version

  --help, -h             Display program help

General options:

  --log-level            Specify the log level

      debug                Show debug output (noisy)

      qa                   Show QA messages and warnings only (default)

      warning              Show warnings only

      silent               Suppress all log messages

  --no-colour            Do not use colour

  --no-color             Alias for --no-colour

  --repository-dir, -D   Where to find the repository (default: detected from ./ or ../ or ../..)

Tree action options:

  --category, -C         Matches with this category name only (may be specified multiple times)

  --package, -P          Matches with this package name only (may be specified multiple times)

Profile action options:

  --profile, -p          Display results for this profile path, rather than all profiles (may be specified multiple times)

  --unstable, -U         Accept ~arch as well as arch

```

et pourtant

```
adjutrix 0.7.0
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Bapt

Tu as le paludis-scm, il faut le mettre à jour de temps en temps car il prend la dernière révision du svn, donc

```
paludis -i paludis
```

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut à tous !

Je me suis créé un overlay local pour y coller quelques ebuilds intéressants trouvés sur bugzilla ou ailleurs.

Je me suis inspiré de la structure des overlays gentoo et paludis-overlay et ça fonctionne plutôt bien sauf que je récolte un petit warning lors d'opérations sur ces ebuilds.

Par exemple si je fais une recherche sur le file manager que j'utilise trouvé sur bugzilla :

```

$ paludis -q pcmanfm

* app-misc/pcmanfm

    installed:             0.3.1_beta2* 

paludis@1159698237: [WARNING] No usable cache entry for 'app-misc/pcmanfm-0.3.1_beta2' in 'local'

    local:                 0.3.1_beta2 

    Homepage:              http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/

    Description:           Extremely fast and lightweight tabbed file manager

    License:               ( GPL-2 ) 

```

Rien de bien méchant puisque ce n'est rien de plus qu'un warning mais je souhaiterai tout de même m'en débarasser.   :Razz: 

Comme je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul utilisateur de Paludis à m'être créé un overlay local, j'aimerais savoir si vous rencontrez le même problème.   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Comme je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul utilisateur de Paludis à m'être créé un overlay local, j'aimerais savoir si vous rencontrez le même problème.  

 

euh non...

j'ai fait ça:

```
 cat /etc/paludis/repositories/local.conf 

location = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/local

distdir = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/distfiles

eclassdirs = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/eclass

profiles = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1

cache = ${ROOT}/var/empty

format = portage

importance = 1
```

```
ls /var/paludis/repositories/local/

dev-lang  games-fps  games-util  licenses  media-sound  profiles

ls /var/paludis/repositories/local/profiles/

categories  repo_name  thirdpartymirrors
```

----------

## SanKuKai

Ok c'est réglé.   :Very Happy: 

J'avais oublié :

```

cache = ${ROOT}/var/empty 

```

Merci bien !   :Wink: 

----------

## ciaranm

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Ok c'est réglé.  
> 
> J'avais oublié :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mmmm, peut etre ca serait mieux si paludis savait que il n'y a pas de cache si ${location}/metadata/cache n'existe pas...

----------

## At0m3

Humm, est-ce que paludis est utilisable sans trop se prendre la tête ? Je veux dire, dans le même cas qu'xgl par exemple (on se casse la tête toutes les semaines par exemple   :Smile:  )

----------

## titoucha

Contrairement à Xgl je n'ai pas eu de programme "cassé" par une nouvelle version, par contre paludis demande pas mal de configuration en tout cas beaucoup plus que portage.

----------

## Trevoke

paludis est en alpha en ce moment : plein developpement, donc il faut beaucoup de configuration. Au fur et a mesure, il en faudra un peu moins -- ceci dit, je suis tres flemmard et j'ai reussi a configurer paludis, donc tout le monde peut le faire  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et comment est-ce qu'on cherche, disons, les descriptions des paquets ?
> 
> Comment on trouve quelque chose?

 

J'viens de me rendre compte qu'en fait portage-utils est bien fait, et on peut s'en tirer assez simplement, comme je suis en plein apprentissage de prog j'essaierai de faire un tour dans le code pour voir ce qu'on peut faire pour que ça puisse marcher par défaut, et en plus gerer les overlays etc.. mais bref pour l'instant:

Perso j'ai fait une nouvelle installe cause, changement de plein de trucs, donc j'avais suivie le bootstrap howto pour paludis, ce qui fait que je n'ai pas de /usr/portage etc.. Mais si vous avez conservé cette disposition avec paludis en suivant le migration howto, alors vous n'avez pas besoin de faire tout ça, ça devrait déjà fonctionner de base..

bref

 d'abord en root, il faut créer le fichier contenant la liste des ebuilds, comme pour l'instant y'a pas [encore?] le support des overlays, je ne le fait que pour l'overlay 'gentoo' mais on peut le faire à n'importe lequel normalement:)

```
PORTDIR="/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/" q -r
```

puis maintenant pour faire par exemple une recherche ("emerge -s")

```
PORTDIR="/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/" qsearch  tage-u

app-portage/portage-utils small and fast portage helper tools written in C
```

une recherche dans la description "emerge -S"

```
PORTDIR="/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/" qsearch -S helper
```

tada  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Tres mignon  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, les overlays sont supportes...  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, les overlays sont supportes... 

 

C'est à dire? 

ça serait plutôt étonnant, étant donné que la config des différents overlay se trouve dans /etc/paludis, et qu'un overlay peut à priori se trouver à peu près où bon te semble, je ne vois pas trop comment ils pourraient déjà être supportés (je parle de portage-utils et de paludis là on est bien d'accord?)

Mais peut-être est-ce que je loupe quelque chose d'évident?

EDIT: par contre, comme tu dois avoir fait une migration vers paludis, il est fort possible que ça fonctionne pour toi,puisque les fichiers et caches ont déjà été créés avec la config "portage" que portage-utils maitrise bien;)

----------

## Trevoke

Paludis supporte les overlays -- portage-utils, je ne sais pas.

(ca y est, on est sur la meme page?)  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Paludis supporte les overlays -- portage-utils, je ne sais pas.
> 
> (ca y est, on est sur la meme page?) 

 

okok, et oui-oui j'avais bien compris ça (que paludis gerait les overlays  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Bapt

Nouvelle version de paludis 0.8.0 :

Pas encore testé, mais les nouveautés ont l'air intéressantes : 

http://paludis.berlios.de/News.html

Le changelog : 

http://paludis.berlios.de/ChangeLog.html

En ce qui me concerne ce que j'attendais ou qui me plait bien : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2006-10-11 Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@ciaranm.org>
> 
> 	* paludis/dep_list.cc, src/paludis/command_line.cc,
> ...

 

Toujours pratique

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2006-10-10 Stephen Bennett <spb@gentoo.org>
> 
> 	* paludis/repositories/portage/portage_repository_ebuild_entries.cc:
> ...

 

Cool la libwnck de l'overlay xgl-coffe devrait pouvoir s'installer sans bidouille  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2006-10-08 Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@ciaranm.org>
> 
> 	* paludis/dep_list.cc, paludis/dep_list.sr, paludis/dep_tag.cc,
> ...

 

A voir ce que ça affiche, mais peut être pratique

Par contre toujours pas de depclean  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Trevoke

paludis -i world

.. Ca veut m'installer lynx, et moi je veux pas lynx. Comment je trouve, avec paludis, ce qui veut lynx pour essayer de m'en debarrasser ou de faire en sorte que ca ne s'installe pas?

.. Ou est-ce que je dois encore utiliser portage-utils?  :Smile: 

----------

## ciaranm

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> paludis -i world
> 
> .. Ca veut m'installer lynx, et moi je veux pas lynx. Comment je trouve, avec paludis, ce qui veut lynx pour essayer de m'en debarrasser ou de faire en sorte que ca ne s'installe pas?

 

--show-install-reasons summary

----------

## Trevoke

Oh. Ah. Bien sur. Je me sens idiot.

----------

## Bapt

Le depclean ou au moins un moyen de voir les dépendances inverses d'un pkg ... C'en est où ? toujours sur le disque de spb ? que faut il faire pour le pousser à le sortir ?

J'aimerai bien faire le ménage sur mon installation moi.

----------

## ciaranm

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Le depclean ou au moins un moyen de voir les dépendances inverses d'un pkg ... C'en est où ? toujours sur le disque de spb ?

 

Oui.

 *Quote:*   

> que faut il faire pour le pousser à le sortir ?

 

Beaucoup de Scotch.

----------

## Trevoke

Et quand il dit "scotch" il veut dire "whiskey", pas le ruban adhesif.

----------

## Bapt

Je propose une collecte de fond pour envoyer plein de bouteille de scotch à spb et à ciaranm (il l'a bien mérité quand même).

----------

## ciaranm

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Je propose une collecte de fond pour envoyer plein de bouteille de scotch à spb et à ciaranm (il l'a bien mérité quand même).

 

Je prefere le Calvados.   :Razz: 

----------

## truc

J'vous en avais parler, et voila, j'attends vos commentaires:

[CONTRIB]de portage-utils à paludis?

----------

## Trevoke

Je m'en vais installer ca, ca a l'air mignon tout plein.

----------

## truc

[nouvelle pour ceux qui ne lisent que ce thread: entre temps la CONTRIB précédente à bien évoluée]

pour ceux à qui manquait eix, Un des gars qui code 'pour' paludis, pioto à fait un script très sympa, pour mettre à jour eix.

j'lai légèrement modifié, (j'explique ici pourquoi..)

pour que tout marche correctement, déplacez ou supprimez /etc/make.conf, puis copier&coller ça:

```
#!/bin/bash

[[ -x /usr/bin/update-eix ]] || return 0

source ${PALUDIS_EBUILD_DIR}/echo_functions.bash

ebegin "Updating eix database"

opts=

 

for repo in $(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --list-repositories | sed -n /^\*/s/^..//p)

do

        [[ "$(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --configuration-variable ${repo} format)" \

                == "portage" ]] || continue

        location="$(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --configuration-variable ${repo} location)"

        opts="${opts} --add-overlay ${location}"

        [[ "$(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --configuration-variable ${repo} cache)" \

                == "/var/empty" ]] \

                || opts="${opts} -m ${location} metadata"

done

 

/usr/bin/update-eix -o ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix-tmp -q ${opts} 

/usr/bin/diff-eix ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix-tmp

/usr/bin/mv ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix-tmp ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix
```

Ainsi, vous pouvez désormais utiliser eix comme avant (normalement)

----------

## CryoGen

Bon, va peut-etre falloir que je songe à réessayer paludis avec toutes ces contrib  :Smile:  en espérant que cette fois, j'arrive à faire fonctionner distcc avec   :Embarassed:  (comprend pas pourquoi la methode du path n'avais pas fonctionner la dernière fois)

----------

## CryoGen

Bon bon bon...

Je n'ai toujours pas reussi à faire fonctionner distcc \o/ 

Paludis ne va pas checher les ebuilds des overlays pour une install mais pour un query oui   :Laughing: 

--install

 *Quote:*   

> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # paludis -pi x11-misc/kiba-dock
> 
> paludis@1164479437: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/portage/profiles/'. Falling back to a generated name.
> 
> paludis@1164479437: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/profiles/'. Falling back to a generated name.
> ...

 

--query

 *Quote:*   

> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # paludis -q kiba-dock
> 
> paludis@1164479662: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/portage/profiles/'. Falling back to a generated name.
> 
> paludis@1164479662: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/profiles/'. Falling back to a generated name.
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  du coup je peux pas installer le portage-utils special de truc   :Crying or Very sad:  (remarque il apparrait meme pas avec un --query lui :/ mais il est bien présent dans eix O_o)

J'ai crée le fichier repo_name dans /usr/local/portage/profiles/ (overlay perso)

avec dedans "overlay perso" ; pourquoi il ne peut pas l'ouvrir ??

Le eix pour paludis semble bien fonctionner lui  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/2 /home/cryogen # eix portage-utils
> 
> [I] app-portage/portage-utils
> 
>      Available versions:  0.1.20 ~0.1.21 ~20061122[1]
> ...

 

Voila un extrait de paludis --info concernat les variables, il me semble que ca va pas bien   :Crying or Very sad:   *Quote:*   

>     Variable information:
> 
>         ACCEPT_KEYWORDS:       
> 
>         AUTOCLEAN:             
> ...

 

Il manque plein de chose non ?

EDIT : Bon j'ai résolu le probleme du repo_name -_-" on peut pas mettre ce qu'on veut dedans   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ciaranm

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>   ... No visible packages matching 'x11-misc/kiba-dock', falling back to installed package 'x11-misc/kiba-dock-9999::installed'
> ...

 

Il fault utiliser keywords.conf .

----------

## CryoGen

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> * K: keyword 
> ...

 

Ok, j'ai compris, paludis ne gère pas les keywords de la même façon que emerge sur le coup des "missing keywords" et d'ailleurs c'est plus simple avec paludis du coup  :Smile: 

EDIT: \o/ J'ai reglé mon problème d'overlay perso... j'avais oublié que j'avais deja testé paludis avec cet overlay... le fameux profile/categorie n'etait pas à jour   :Embarassed: 

Il me reste donc distcc :/

 */etc/paludis/bashrc wrote:*   

> # bashrc
> 
> # This file created by portage2paludis.bash
> 
> export CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

ou alors il vaut mieux que j'export le path directement via mon .bashrc ? (tout comme PALUDIS_OPTIONS=)

----------

## CryoGen

:'( Je n'arrive toujours pas à faire fonctionner mon distcc !

Je me suis fait un "faux" ebuild qui m'affiche juste le PATH

 *Quote:*   

> * PATH: /usr/lib64/distcc/bin:/usr/libexec/paludis/utils: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin: /usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1: /opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/bin:/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/javaws: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin

 

On voit bien que le 1er path est /usr/lib64/distcc/bin

 *ls -l /usr/lib64/distcc/bin wrote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 c++ -> /usr/bin/distcc
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 cc -> /usr/bin/distcc
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 sep  1 17:03 g++ -> /usr/bin/distcc
> ...

 

et 

 *cat /etc/paludis/bashrc wrote:*   

> export CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> export CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> export CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

J'ai le bon CHOST... j'ai cherché et il semblerai que la modification du path comme je l'ai fait doit suffire ! Une idée ?

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> :'( Je n'arrive toujours pas à faire fonctionner mon distcc !
> 
> ...

 

juste une idée comme ça, il est possible qu'à l'instar de PALUDIS_OPTIONS, PATH se doit d'être initialisé dans l'environnement lançant/hébergeant  :Question:  le processus paludis .

(jsuis incapable de le dire différemment, alors en bref, est-ce que ça:

```
PATH="/usr/lib64/distcc/bin:${PATH}" paludis --ce-que-tu-veux
```

 marche  :Question: 

----------

## CryoGen

Non ca n'a pas l'air de marcher  :Sad: 

Au vu de top je me prend les 5 process et rien sur mon serveur (qui doit bien se marrer XD)

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> EDIT : Bon j'ai résolu le probleme du repo_name -_-" on peut pas mettre ce qu'on veut dedans  

 

ah bon? ça te produisait une erreur?

je ne comprends pas pourquoi?

----------

## Bapt

Avec l'arrivée de la version 0.10.1, je viens de découvrir une fonctionnalité qui devrait ravir tous les utilisateurs de paquet cvs svn ou autres genre e17.

--dl-reinstall-scm weekly

Qui permet de réinstallé automatiquement (paludis -pi world) toutes les semaines ces paquets.

encore une option à rajouter dans PALUDIS_OPTIONS

une autres des nouvelles fonctionnalités : le depclean fait enfin son apparition : 

--uninstall-unused

perso je me suis fait un petit alias depclean="paludis --uninstall-unused".

As quoi ressemble votre PALUDIS_OPTIONS ? le mien c'est ça pour le moment : 

--log-level silent --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly

----------

## Babali

Mais tu as reussit a passer completement sur paludis sans avoir besoin ne serait-ce qu'une fois de revenir sur portage ? Deplus pour le peu que j'ai teste paludis je ne l'ai pas trouve beaucoup plus rapide que portage. Est-ce que c'est du a la compatibilite avec portage ?

----------

## Bapt

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Mais tu as reussit a passer completement sur paludis sans avoir besoin ne serait-ce qu'une fois de revenir sur portage ?

 

Oui et depuis un moment maintenant. j'ai par contre réinstallé portage rapidement après l'avoir désinstallé à cause du prog ebuild pour faire les digest. (J'espère que ça arrivera bientôt dans paludis)

 *Babali wrote:*   

>  Deplus pour le peu que j'ai teste paludis je ne l'ai pas trouve beaucoup plus rapide que portage. Est-ce que c'est du a la compatibilite avec portage ?

 

Ben je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut au alors tu as une machine tellement puissante que tu ne vois pas la différence.

Je suis sur un AMD64 3400+ et je peux te dire que la différence de vitesse est énorme. (tout dépend bien sûr de ce qu'on lui demande faire, certainement chose sont rapide sous paludis et portage.

----------

## Babali

il faudrait faire des benchmarks  :Smile: 

Mon processeur est un athlon 2600+.

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> Athlou trizolakai # paludis -pi world
> 
> Building dependency list... paludis@1164910790: [WARNING] In program paludis -pi world:
> 
>   ... When performing install action from command line:
> ...

 

Et j'ai ça en use.conf : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # use.conf
> 
> # This file created by portage2paludis.bash
> ...

 

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

----------

## ciaranm

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*     * When loading VDBRepository entry for 'media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2' from '/var/db/pkg': 

 

Qu'est ce que il y a dans /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2/{IUSE,USE} ?

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ cat /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2/{IUSE,USE}
> 
> usb gphoto2 ipv6 v4l
> 
> amd64 * X alsa bash-completion bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dlloader dmx dri elibc_glibc fortran gcc64 gdbm gimp gpm gtk input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux libg++ mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt-static readline reflection sdl session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia vorbis xorg zlib
> ...

 

Il y avait ça j'ai enlevé le * mais maintenant je l'ai pour d'autre package dois-je l'enlever pour tous ? Dois-je enlever aussi le "amd64" ?

Merci

----------

## ciaranm

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ cat /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2/{IUSE,USE}
> 
> usb gphoto2 ipv6 v4l
> 
> amd64 * X alsa bash-completion bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dlloader dmx dri elibc_glibc fortran gcc64 gdbm gimp gpm gtk input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux libg++ mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt-static readline reflection sdl session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia vorbis xorg zlib
> ...

 

Oui.

 *Quote:*   

> Dois-je enlever aussi le "amd64" ?

 

Non. Le amd64 doit etre la.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Et bien merci  :Smile: 

edit : bon j'ai une grosse MAJ à fair eon va voir ce que paludis va donner  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

@bapt, pour tes ebuilds perso, puisque tu ne risque rien, (et que ça marche..) tu peux te passer des digests (après faut être sur que l'archive, si archive il y a, que tu as téléchargée au préalable est correcte .; )

----------

## Bapt

Je pensais que paludis bloquait si il ne trouvait pas le digest. Je vais donc pouvoir virer vraiment portage, il ne me manque plus rien.

----------

## CryoGen

J'aime bien Paludis et l'option pour l' "auto-update" des paquets svn/-9999/scm va se rendre utile ^_^

Je butte malheureusement toujours sur distcc   :Crying or Very sad:  et sur le wiki y a pas... à croire que personne n'a réussi   :Laughing:  (rire nerveux)

Sinon j'utilise le script pour utiliser eix et le portage-utils modifié par truc ca marche impeccable  :Very Happy: 

Mes attentes sont les suivantes : parallel-fetch et un miracle pour distcc   :Laughing: 

EDIT : hum apparemment eix ne reconnait pas "-scm" comme une version :/ dommage mais ca c'est du coté d'eix qu'il va falloir regarder je suppose   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ciaranm

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Mes attentes sont les suivantes : parallel-fetch

 

Je prefer le nom "background-fetch"...

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> EDIT : hum apparemment eix ne reconnait pas "-scm" comme une version :/ dommage mais ca c'est du coté d'eix qu'il va falloir regarder je suppose  

 

Ouais, je m'apprète justement à encoyer un mail au dev, pour savoir si ils peuvent supporter -try et -scm et les combinasons des deux:

http://svn.pioto.org/viewvc/paludis/scratch/eapispec/EAPI-paludis-0.txt?revision=1023&view=markup

Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, le support de ces versions, n'est pas encore "voté" pour portage, donc je ne sais pas si ça va interesser les devs :/

@CryoGen, j'aimerais t'aider, mais malheureusement, je n'ai pas les connaissances et le nombre de pc pour le faire :/

=> keep on fighting!

----------

## CryoGen

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Mes attentes sont les suivantes : parallel-fetch 
> 
> Je prefer le nom "background-fetch"...

 

C'est vrai que ca colle plus à la realité de la chose  :Smile: 

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   EDIT : hum apparemment eix ne reconnait pas "-scm" comme une version :/ dommage mais ca c'est du coté d'eix qu'il va falloir regarder je suppose   
> 
> Ouais, je m'apprète justement à encoyer un mail au dev, pour savoir si ils peuvent supporter -try et -scm et les combinasons des deux:
> 
> http://svn.pioto.org/viewvc/paludis/scratch/eapispec/EAPI-paludis-0.txt?revision=1023&view=markup
> ...

 

Ben pour eix on va attendre.. ou patcher   :Laughing: 

Pour distcc je continue de chercher... mais d'apres le man ca aurait déjà du marcher ! J'ai du louper un truc quelque part   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Je suis désolé mais j'arrive pas à me dépatouiller de ceci : 

 *Quote:*   

> Athlou trizolakai # paludis -pi world
> 
> Building target list... 
> 
> Building dependency list... 
> ...

 

J'ai mis "engrave" de plein de façon différentes dans le packages_unmask.conf, mais rien ni fais :/

Pouvre-vous m'aider svp.

----------

## truc

```
echo 'dev-libs/engrave -*' >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf
```

devrait suffire non?

----------

## Scullder

J'aimerai bien essayer, mais je peux pas sans un équivalent de gestion des variables par package (/etc/portage/env). J'ai pas l'impression d'en voir un sous paludis.

----------

## truc

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> J'aimerai bien essayer, mais je peux pas sans un équivalent de gestion des variables par package (/etc/portage/env). J'ai pas l'impression d'en voir un sous paludis.

 

si si il y a c'est avec /etc/paludis/bashrc, si personne ne l'a fait, je te montrerai mon bashrc, ce soir en rentrant chez moi, d'ici, là, ouvre celui que tu as déjà, tu devrais pouvoir comprendre tout seul  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

 *truc wrote:*   

> si si il y a c'est avec /etc/paludis/bashrc, si personne ne l'a fait, je te montrerai mon bashrc, ce soir en rentrant chez moi, d'ici, là, ouvre celui que tu as déjà, tu devrais pouvoir comprendre tout seul 

 

Ok merci, je suis pas chez moi non plus ^^ et j'ai pas encore installé paludis.

----------

## CryoGen

Ouais une foire aux bashrc  :Laughing: 

Voila le mien, il est assez standard (et il faudrait que je me plonge un peu dans les LDFLAGS) :

 */etc/paludis/bashrc wrote:*   

> export CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> export CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> export CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

Et voila mon PALUDIS_OPTIONS

```
PALUDIS_OPTIONS="--log-level warning  --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly"
```

Pour le moment PALUDIS_OPTIONS est dans le .bashrc de mon user donc n'est "accessible" quand cas de "su" depuis cet user.

----------

## truc

par rapport à votre PALUDIS_OPTIONS, moi j'ai juste en plus --show-install-reasons summary, et pour la partie interessante du bashrc, voici ce que j'ai:

```
case "${PN}" in

    python|portage)

        export SKIP_FUNCTIONS=test

        export SANDBOX_PREDICT=/

        ;;

   amsn|tcl|tk)

        export EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-xft"

        if [ ${PN} == tk ] ; then

            export SKIP_FUNCTIONS=test

        fi

        ;;

    automake|gimp-print|glibc|glib|gtk+|coreutils|findutils|gnome-vfs|gnome-doc-utils|libbonoboui|libgcrypt|libxml2|mysql|ode|pkgconfig|e2fsprogs|neon|nss|gettext|tar)

        export SKIP_FUNCTIONS=test

        ;;

esac

```

donc voila à priori tu peux faire joujou avec ${PN} ${PV} etc.. (cf  man 5 ebuild)

----------

## Bapt

Ayant envie d'apprendre ruby et ne sachant pas par ou commencé (comme d'hab  :Smile: ) je me suis rappelé que paludis possède un binding ruby j'ai donc été regarder les démos fournies avec la version 0.12.0 parmi lesquels : find_unused_distfiles.rb

J'ai donc commencé par modifié légèrement ce fichier pour rajouter des options à la ligne de commande, et avoir les fonctionnalités suivantes : 

recherche des distfiles qui ne sont pas dans les ebuilds installés et les lister (comportement de la version de démo)

recherche des distfiles non référencés dans les différents overlay et les lister.

Permettre de supprimer les fameux fichiers.

Par défaut le programme recherche les distfiles non référencés dans les overlays et les suppriment : option -r

La majeure partie du code viens du fichier de démos, mes 2 ou 3 rajouts sont certainement dégueux (et y a pas les couleurs) : 

```
#!/usr/bin/ruby

require 'Paludis'

require 'getoptlong'

Paludis::Log.instance.log_level = Paludis::LogLevel::Warning

Paludis::Log.instance.program_name=$0

opts = GetoptLong.new(

                      ['--help', '-h', GetoptLong::NO_ARGUMENT ],

                      ['--version', '-V', GetoptLong::NO_ARGUMENT],

                      ['--keep-installed', '-i', GetoptLong::NO_ARGUMENT],

                      ['--keep-referenced', '-r', GetoptLong::NO_ARGUMENT],

                      ['--pretend', '-p', GetoptLong::NO_ARGUMENT],

                      ['--ask', '-a', GetoptLong::NO_ARGUMENT]

                     )

keep_installed=false

ask=false

pretend=false

opts.each do | opt, arg |

  case opt

  when '--help'

    puts "Usage: " + $0 + " [options]"

    puts

    puts "Options:"

    puts "  --help                Display this message"

    puts "  --version             Display program version"

    puts "  --keep-installed|-i   Only keep distfiles for installed packages"

    puts "  --keep-referenced|-r  Only keep distfiles for installable/referenced packages"

    puts "  --pretend|-x          Do not execute de deletion of the distfiles"

    puts "  --ask|-a              Ask before deleting the distfiles"

    exit 0

  when '--version'

    puts $0 + " version 0.0.1 using paludis: " + Paludis::Version

    exit 0

  when '--keep-installed'

    keep_installed=true

  when '--keep-referenced'

    keep_installed=false

  when '--ask'

    ask=true

  when '--pretend'

    pretend=true

  end

end

env = Paludis::DefaultEnvironment.instance

parts = Hash.new

env.package_database.repositories.each do | repo |

  if keep_installed

    repo.installed_interface or next

    repo.category_names.each do | cat |

      repo.package_names(cat).each do | pkg |

        repo.version_specs(pkg).each do | ver |

          src_uri = repo.version_metadata(pkg,ver).src_uri

          src_uri or next

          src_uri.split(/\s+/).each do | part |

            part =~ %r~/~ or next

            parts[part.sub(%r~^.*/~, "")] =true

          end

        end

      end

    end

  else

    repo.installable_interface or next

    repo.category_names.each do | cat |

      repo.package_names(cat).each do | pkg |

        repo.version_specs(pkg).each do | ver |

          src_uri = repo.version_metadata(pkg,ver).src_uri

          src_uri or next

          src_uri.split(/\s+/).each do | part |

            part =~ %r~/~ or next

            parts[part.sub(%r~^.*/~, "")] =true

          end

        end

      end

    end

  end

end

distdirs = []

env.package_database.repositories.each do | repo |

  repo.info(false).sections.each do | info_section |

    info_section.kvs.each do | key, value |

      key == "distdir" or next

      distdirs << value unless distdirs.member? value

    end

  end

end

deletefiles=[]

totalsize=0

distdirs.each do | dir |

  Dir.new(dir).sort.each do | file |

    File.new(dir +"/"+file).stat.file? or next

    unless parts[file]

      puts dir + "/" + file

      totalsize+=File.size(dir+'/'+file)

      deletefiles<< dir+'/'+file

    end

  end

end

if totalsize / 1024 <1

  puts "Total size: " + totalsize.to_s + " Bytes"

elsif totalsize / 1024 / 1024 < 1

  totalsize=totalsize / 1024

  puts "Total size: " + totalsize.to_s + " kB"

elsif totalsize / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 < 1

  totalsize=totalsize / 1024 / 1024

  puts "Total size: " + totalsize.to_s + "MB"

else

  totalsize=totalsize / 1024 / 1024 / 1024

  puts "Total size: " + totalsize.to_s + "GB"

end

exit 0 if pretend

if ask

  print "Do you want to delete those files ? [y|n]"

  $stdout.flush

  s=gets

  exit if s == nil

  s.chomp!

  if s == "y"

    deletefiles.each do | delfile |

    File.delete(delfile)

    end

  end

end

```

utilisation : 

```
Usage: /usr/local/bin/distclean [options]

Options:

  --help                Display this message

  --version             Display program version

  --keep-installed|-i   Only keep distfiles for installed packages

  --keep-referenced|-r  Only keep distfiles for installable/referenced packages

  --pretend|-x          Do not execute de deletion of the distfiles

  --ask|-a              Ask before deleting the distfiles

```

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

N'utilisant plus du tout portage depuis plusieurs mois maintenant, je souhaiterais le virer définitivement de mon système. Cependant je me suis aperçu que certains ebuilds dépendent de portage.

Par exemple on peut lire dans l'ebuild de shadow :

```

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r2

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )"

```

Je me demandais donc s'il était prévu de revoir ces ebuilds qui imposait probablement une dépendance à portage lorsque c'était le seul package manager de la distribution par exemple en rajoutant des || sys-apps/paludis ou encore en créant une sorte de virtual/package-manger.

Merci. ^^

----------

## gim

Ça fait un moment que j' utilise paludis, et je me demande si il y a un moyen de faire l'équivalent d'un « portage --depclean » sans subir la lenteur d'emerge ?

----------

## SanKuKai

 *gim wrote:*   

> Ça fait un moment que j' utilise paludis, et je me demande si il y a un moyen de faire l'équivalent d'un « portage --depclean » sans subir la lenteur d'emerge ?

 

```

# paludis --uninstall-unused

```

devrait faire l'affaire.

Tu peux aussi faire du nettoyage au fur et à mesure avec :

```

# paludis --uninstall --with-unused-dependencies foo

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## gim

Woah, en effet, mes nils n'ont pas accroché sur le nom de cette option.

Merci bcp!

----------

## titoucha

Je suis en plein test de paludis et je rencontre encore un ou deux problèmes qui font que je n'ai pas encore basculer.

Quand je fais un paludis -pi world, il me donne ceci. 

```
These packages will be installed:

* media-libs/freetype-2.2.2_pre20070108::local {:2} [U 2.1.10-r2] -bindist -demos% -doc -filter_default% -filter_legacy% -filter_light% zlib

* dev-perl/Term-ReadLine-Perl-1.0203 [U 1.03.02]

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades)
```

Pour le premier fichier je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord passer de la version 2.2.2_pre20070108 à 2.1.10-r2 je n'appelle pas ça une mise à jour.   :Confused: 

Je ne comprend pas trop ce qui cloche.

----------

## truc

c'est une update depuis la version 2.1.10-r2, et il va t'installer ce qu'il te dit (si je n'm'abuse..) : media-libs/freetype-2.2.2_pre20070108

Donc à priori tout est normal, tu peux le vérifier en regardant ta version d'installer par tout les moyen que tu as, (ex: paludis -q media-libs/freetype)

EDIT: la version de l'aute package était bizarre mais apparemment tout semble normal également  :Wink:  http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-perl/Term-ReadLine-Perl

----------

## Bapt

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Je me demandais donc s'il était prévu de revoir ces ebuilds qui imposait probablement une dépendance à portage lorsque c'était le seul package manager de la distribution par exemple en rajoutant des || sys-apps/paludis ou encore en créant une sorte de virtual/package-manger.
> 
> Merci. ^^

 

Normalement il y a un virtual/portage qui existe. paludis comme portage réponde à ce virtual, mais tous les paquets ne sont pas à jour, notamment shadow  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> c'est une update depuis la version 2.1.10-r2, et il va t'installer ce qu'il te dit (si je n'm'abuse..) : media-libs/freetype-2.2.2_pre20070108
> 
> Donc à priori tout est normal, tu peux le vérifier en regardant ta version d'installer par tout les moyen que tu as, (ex: paludis -q media-libs/freetype)
> 
> EDIT: la version de l'aute package était bizarre mais apparemment tout semble normal également  http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-perl/Term-ReadLine-Perl

 

Tu as entièrement raison, c'est moi qui lisais la ligne de paludis à l'envers.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bapt

Pour ceux qui veulent gagner de la place je viens de faire un petit howto sur l'utilisation d'une arborescence compressée squashfs et paludis : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530272.html

----------

## titoucha

J'ai un nouveau problème, je me retrouve avec ce message 

```
Dependency error:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom 'x11-themes/emerald-themes':

  * When adding package 'x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.1.4::gentoo':

  * When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom '~x11-wm/emerald-0.1.4':

  * When adding package 'x11-wm/emerald-0.1.4::gentoo':

  * When adding post dependencies as post dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom '=x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.1.4':

  * Circular dependency: Atom '=x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.1.4' matched by merge list entry 'x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.1.4::gentoo', which does not yet have its dependencies installed (N7paludis23CircularDependencyErrorE)

```

Paludis ne voit pas l'ebuild 9999 qui se trouve dans le reposite local alors qu'il voit bien tous les autres ebuilds qu'il y a dans celui-ci.

Si je veux installer avec 

```
paludis i =x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999
```

 il me répond que la version n'existe pas.

J'ai aussi tester en masquant la version 0.1.4 rien n'y fait.

Je sèche complètement.   :Confused: 

----------

## Bapt

Si j'ai bien compris ton problème, tu as mis un ebuild emerald-themes dans ton overlay local et tu n'arrives pas à l'installer ? si oui : 

essaye 

```
paludis --regenerate-installable-cache
```

puis 

```
paludis -pi =x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999
```

EDIT:

Sinon pour l'erreur que tu présentes c'est une dépendance circulaire car les ebuilds emerald sont fait comme des cochons, et emerald dépend de emerald-themes, emerald-themes dépend de emerald, il faut que tu joues avec --dl-circular et les trucs du genre.

----------

## titoucha

Tu as bien compris.

J'ai fait la manip que tu préconises et voilà le résultat. 

```
paludis -pi =x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999

Building target list...

Building dependency list...

Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi =x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom '=x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999':

  * No versions of '=x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999' are available

```

C'est là où je ne comprend plus rien car l'ebuild est bien là. 

```
ls /usr/local/portage/x11-themes/emerald-themes/

ChangeLog  emerald-themes-9999.ebuild  files  Manifest

```

----------

## Bapt

as tu un fichier /usr/local/portage/profiles/categories ?

Si oui, ajoute x11-themes si elle n'y est pas, tu peux aussi le supprimer complètement, paludis regardera dynamiquement les répertoires disponibles.

----------

## titoucha

Super, j'ai supprimé le fichier categories et maintenant ça fonctionne.

Merci beaucoup.   :Very Happy: 

Edit: J'ai copié le fichier categories du reposite gentoo comme ça je n'ai plus d'alarmes de paludis.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   Je me demandais donc s'il était prévu de revoir ces ebuilds qui imposait probablement une dépendance à portage lorsque c'était le seul package manager de la distribution par exemple en rajoutant des || sys-apps/paludis ou encore en créant une sorte de virtual/package-manger.
> 
> Merci. ^^ 
> 
> Normalement il y a un virtual/portage qui existe. paludis comme portage réponde à ce virtual, mais tous les paquets ne sont pas à jour, notamment shadow 

 

Effectivement, j'avais zappé ce package. Espérons que les ebuilds problématiques seront mis à jour rapidement.   :Sad: 

Par contre j'ai noté qu'il existait un profil paludis dans l'overlay paludis et j'ai remarqué ceci :

```

$  cat /var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/paludis/packages

-*>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22

*sys-apps/paludis

```

Donc je me suis dit qu'il y avait peut-être là un moyen détourné de zapper Portage.

Cependant en tentant d'utiliser ce profil, j'obtiens systématiquement l'erreur suivante en utilisant Paludis :

```

# paludis -pi world

Building target list... paludis@1168375284: [QA] In program paludis -pi world:

  ... When performing install action from command line:

  ... When adding install target 'world':

  ... When adding profile directory '/var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/paludis:

  ... When adding profile configuration file '/var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/paludis/packages':

  ... No match for '-*>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22'

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When adding install target 'world':

  * When handling profile ARCH variable:

  * Portage repository configuration error: ARCH variable is unset or empty (N7paludis35PortageRepositoryConfigurationErrorE)

```

Voilà, donc si quelqu'un a déjà réussi à utiliser ce profil, je suis plus qu'intéressé par le retour d'expérience.   :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Un petit up, car je suis aussi très intéressé par la question de @SanKuKai

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Un petit up, car je suis aussi très intéressé par la question de @SanKuKai

 

A mon avis tant que des ebuild type shadow dépendront directement de portage, et non de virtual/portage, ce genre de profil n'aura aucun intérêt...

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Un petit up, car je suis aussi très intéressé par la question de @SanKuKai 
> 
> A mon avis tant que des ebuild type shadow dépendront directement de portage, et non de virtual/portage, ce genre de profil n'aura aucun intérêt...

 

Ca semble logique pourtant ce post de slycordinator m'intrigue.

Il semble avoir réussi, grace au profil paludis, à virer totalement portage de son système.

Je poserai directement la question sur le forum Unsupported Software ce soir après le boulot, on verra bien.   :Wink: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Y'a du nouveau les gars !   :Smile: 

Portage a disparu de mon système.   :Cool: 

Voici la discussion qui a abouti à la solution.

En fait, comme l'explique slycordinator, il suffit de positionner la variable profiles correctement :

```

profiles = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 /var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/paludis/

```

(sur une seule ligne)

Ainsi la première partie permet de continuer à utiliser le profil « normal », la deuxième permet de virer portage du profil de base.

Voili, voilou.   :Smile: 

PS : Notez bien aussi les mises en garde de truc : etc-update, dispatch-conf et env-update disparaissent avec portage.   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> PS : Notez bien aussi les mises en garde de truc : etc-update, dispatch-conf et env-update disparaissent avec portage.  

 

Aïe, c'est déjà moins tentant tout d'un coup, tu as le script de @Bapt pour remplacer etc-update/dispatch-conf, mais pour env-update tu le remplace par quoi ?

PS: la réponse est peut-être dans le post en anglais, mais je ne suis vraiment pas assez bon dans cette langue pour le comprendre.

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> pour ceux à qui manquait eix, Un des gars qui code 'pour' paludis, pioto à fait un script très sympa, pour mettre à jour eix.
> 
> j'lai légèrement modifié, (j'explique ici pourquoi..)
> 
> pour que tout marche correctement, déplacez ou supprimez /etc/make.conf, puis copier&coller ça:
> ...

 

J'ai du modifier le script pour qu'il fonctionne correctement chez moi, j'ai mis /bin/mv à la place de /usr/bin/mv dans le dernière ligne du script.

```
#!/bin/bash

[[ -x /usr/bin/update-eix ]] || return 0

source ${PALUDIS_EBUILD_DIR}/echo_functions.bash

ebegin "Updating eix database"

opts=

 

for repo in $(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --list-repositories | sed -n /^\*/s/^..//p)

do

        [[ "$(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --configuration-variable ${repo} format)" \

                == "portage" ]] || continue

        location="$(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --configuration-variable ${repo} location)"

        opts="${opts} --add-overlay ${location}"

        [[ "$(${PALUDIS_COMMAND} --configuration-variable ${repo} cache)" \

                == "/var/empty" ]] \

                || opts="${opts} -m ${location} metadata"

done

 

/usr/bin/update-eix -o ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix-tmp -q ${opts} 

/usr/bin/diff-eix ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix-tmp

/bin/mv ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix-tmp ${ROOT}/var/cache/eix
```

----------

## truc

effectivement, j'avais fait la modif sur le wiki, mais je n'ai pas pensé à le faire partout, il semblerait, que ce 'mv' aie changer de place dernièrement. 

J'vous conseille juste de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le wiki, dès que vous avez un script un peu trop vieu.. car on ne pense pas forcémenet à tous les endroits ou on a posté :Smile: 

mais merci de le faire remarquer  :Wink: 

--> wiki <--

----------

## SanKuKai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aïe, c'est déjà moins tentant tout d'un coup, tu as le script de @Bapt pour remplacer etc-update/dispatch-conf, mais pour env-update tu le remplace par quoi ?
> 
> PS: la réponse est peut-être dans le post en anglais, mais je ne suis vraiment pas assez bon dans cette langue pour le comprendre.

 

Salut.

Oui la réponse était effectivement dans le thread anglais.   :Wink: 

En fait le lien donné par dleverton montre que même si env-update disparait, tu peux toujours utiliser :

```

# eselect env update

```

Et voilà, plus aucun problème à se débarrasser de Portage.

(Reste plus qu'à trouver un moyen de virer Python maintenant   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Bapt

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> (Reste plus qu'à trouver un moyen de virer Python maintenant   )

 

ouais. je vois qu'on est sur la même longueur d'onde   :Twisted Evil: 

moi je virerai bien bash aussi  :Smile:  mais bon ça je pense que ce sera pas possible...

----------

## Bapt

J'ai fait une petite mise à jour du premier post car ça commençait à dater...

----------

## Bapt

le retour de portage....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

merde alors, portage revient à chaque fois que je dois emerge shadow ou java-config par exemple...

Marre des ebuilds mal formés.

----------

## nost4r

Bon la je suis en train de faire une install de Gentoo sur mon portable et j'aimerais directement passer a paludis donc je fais juste 

```
  ./portage2paludis.bash 
```

 et

```
paludis --sync

paludis -pi world
```

ou alors vous me conseillez de mettre mon systeme en place et ensuite de mettre paludis ?

----------

## titoucha

Je te conseille de faire ton installation avec portage et ensuite de passer tranquillement à paludis, le script pour basculer de portage à paludis fonctionne bien mais il ne fait pas tout il y a des adaptation à faire à la main.

@Babt moi aussi je n'arrive pas à enlever portage, il revient tout le temps.

----------

## truc

nost4r

SI tu fais une install tu n'as pas besoin du script, voici ce que j'ai fait, tu suis le handbook jusqu'à ce que tu détarres ton stage3, puis tu chroot, etc..(tu dois faire quelques config de base..) puis tu emerges paludis,  et tu fais le reste avec paludis.

Sinon bapt, j'ai pas tout suivie, c'est quoi l'histoire du format=ebuild et format=portage soit disant deprecated pour un arbre d'ebuild... donc portage sera utilisé quand même? c'est ça?

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> Sinon bapt, j'ai pas tout suivie, c'est quoi l'histoire du format=ebuild et format=portage soit disant deprecated pour un arbre d'ebuild... donc portage sera utilisé quand même? c'est ça?

 

c'est juste une question de nom parceque les binaires sont appelé ebin, les sources ebuild donc utiliser le nom format=portage n'est pas représentatif et pas clair donc c'est remplacer format=ebuild qui représente mieux le répertoire.

----------

## Bapt

En ayant marre de faire mes overlays à la main dans paludis j'ai créé un script perl (encore beaucoup de chose à peaufiner) qui permet de créer automatiquement la conf dans /etc/paludis/repositories de créer le répertoire où se trouvera l'overlay, ainsi que le répertoire profiles et le fichier repo_name.

Pour le moment il nécessite une intervention manuelle pour finir le fichier de config (eclassdirs, profiles, etc.) mais le squelette et là et vous n'oublierez plus jamais le repo_name  :Smile: )

Il utilise les sources layman.

il fonctionne comme ça : 

```
repomgr -h                                                                                                                                                                    

        Usage: /usr/local/bin/repomgr [options]

        -h: show this help message

        -l: list available overlays

        -i overlay: informations about the overlay

        -a overlay: add overlay to paludis installation

        -u: update the overlay list

```

Vous pouvez le télécharger ici : http://baptux.free.fr/repomgr

il nécessite dev-perl/XML-DOM et wget.

n'hésitez pas à le compléter/me faire des suggestion.

Pour résumer, c'est layman pour paludis  :Smile:  il se nomme repomgr.

----------

## titoucha

Je vais le tester de ce pas, car un outils style layman est bien pratique, merci beaucoup.

----------

## Bapt

Fait bien attention à éditer et compléter le fichier de configuration généré.

----------

## titoucha

Pas de problème, au pire paludis me le rappellera   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> le retour de portage....  
> 
> merde alors, portage revient à chaque fois que je dois emerge shadow ou java-config par exemple...
> 
> Marre des ebuilds mal formés.

 

J'ai aussi ce problème, mais avec subversion qui à priori n'a pas de dépendance avec portage dans son ebuild, je ne comprend pas trop d'où paludis tire celle-ci.   :Confused: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bah moi je garde portage pour le moment... pas envie d'avoir à le réinstaller à chaque passage d'ebuild foireux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Paludis vaincra   :Cool: 

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi ce problème, mais avec subversion qui à priori n'a pas de dépendance avec portage dans son ebuild, je ne comprend pas trop d'où paludis tire celle-ci.  

 

Que te donne 

```
paludis -pi subversion --show-reasons summary
```

 ?

----------

## titoucha

Voilà 

```
paludis -pi subversion --show-reasons summary

Building target list...

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* dev-util/subversion-1.4.2::gentoo {:0} [R] -apache2 -bash-completion berkdb -emacs java nls -nowebdav perl python -ruby
```

Par contre la même chose avec portage 

```
paludis -pi sys-apps/portage --show-reasons summary

Building target list...

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_rc4-r9::gentoo {:0} [R] -build -doc -epydoc (-selinux) linguas: -pl <sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2::installed>
```

et si je remonte encore de un 

```
paludis -pi =sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 --show-reasons summary

Building target list...

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2::gentoo {:4.3} [R] -bootstrap -doc java -nocxx -tcl -test <dev-lang/python-2.4.4::installed, sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2::installed>
```

j'arrête là pour les dépendances.

PS: ce qui est marrant c'est que quant portage n'est pas installé il me donnait comme raisons subversion,db et que du moment qu'il est installé subversion n'apparait plus.   :Confused: 

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

>   ... Format 'portage' is deprecated, use 'ebuild' instead
> 
> 

 

eh oui, c'est déjà d'actualité.. :Smile: 

donc voila

```
sed  /format/s/portage/ebuild/ -i /etc/paludis/repositories/*
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

D'ailleurs il faut modifier le script d'update de eix  :Wink:  puisque Paludis renvoi comme format ebuild et non plus portage, hors le script filtre le format  :Smile: 

Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi mon eix devenait raciste envers mes overlays  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

J'ai ouvert un bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162516 pour faire une première passe de nettoyage pour tous les ebuids qui dépendent de sys-apps/portage avec version et dont les versions de portage sont vieille, j'espère que ça devrait faire avancer un peu le problème de la dépendance portage en dure.

----------

## CryoGen

Je viens de découvrir l'overlay paludis-extras  :Embarassed: 

Pas mal du tout mis je crois bien qu'il y a un bug/ommision pour le wrapper ask  :Smile: 

il faut soit preciser le path en entier de _paludis_wrapper.bash dans l'alias soit rajouter /usr/local/bin au $PATH. (en tout cas ce n'est pas preciser sur le site de l'overlay)

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Je viens de découvrir l'overlay [/i]paludis-extras[/i]  
> 
> Pas mal du tout mis je crois bien qu'il y a un bug/ommision pour le wrapper ask 
> 
> il faut soit preciser le path en entier de _paludis_wrapper.bash dans l'alias soit rajouter /usr/local/bin au $PATH. (en tout cas ce n'est pas preciser sur le site de l'overlay)

 

effectivement, si tu n'as pas /usr/local/bin dans ton path par défaut je pense qu'un alias du style paludis="sh /usr/local/bin/_wrapper_machin" serait plus approprié que de rajouter ce repértoire dans ton path, j'vais en parler à zxy pour qu'il modifie l'einfo de l'install  :Smile: 

Toutes autres remarques sur le contenu ou quoique ce soit sur paludis-extras, sont les bienvenues. On essaiera de faire ce qu'on peut:)

----------

## titoucha

Une petite chose, si tu installes paludis-hooks et que tu veux le réinstaller en modifiant les USE, paludis se plante, il faut désinstaller paludis-hooks et le réinstaller avec les nouveaux USE.

----------

## truc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une petite chose, si tu installes paludis-hooks et que tu veux le réinstaller en modifiant les USE, paludis se plante, il faut désinstaller paludis-hooks et le réinstaller avec les nouveaux USE.

 

C'est curieux, car je l'ai fait pas plus tard qu'hier, je n'avais que "ask" d'activé et j'ai finalement activé en plus "update-eix" et "security-report-machin", je n'ai pas eu de problème, est-ce que par hasard tu aurais souvenir de ton plantage?

EDIT: j'viens de tester en elevant un use flag, et encore une fois rien à signaler? c'est bizarre

----------

## CryoGen

Ben moi j'avais du aussi desinstaller pour virer le truc de collision... enfin c'est pas trop méchant.

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> C'est curieux, car je l'ai fait pas plus tar qu'hier, je n'avais que "ask" d'activé et j'ai finalement activé en plus "update-eix" et "security-report-machin", je n'ai pas eu de problème, est-ce que par hasard tu aurais souvenir de ton plantage?

 

De tête il me disait que certains fichiers étaient déjà installés, mais bon ce n'était pas la mort non plus   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Juste une remarque comme ça, car ça fait un peu peur au dev, n'activez pas aveuglément tous les hooks que vous trouvez, par exemple,  le collision_protect est un hook dont vous n'avez probablement pas besoin à moins d'être sur un mac, si je n'm'abuse.

Sinon, bapt je jettais un coup d'oeil à ton [i]repomgr[i], je ne l'ai par conter pas encore essayé, mais j'avais juste une chtite question:

```
         mkdir "/var/paludis/repositories/$_[0]" unless -d "/var/paludis/repositories/$_[0]";

         mkdir "/var/paludis/repositories/$_[0]/profiles" unless -d "/var/paludis/repositories/$_[0]/profiles";

         open(REPONAME,">/var/paludis/repositories/$_[0]/profiles/repo_name");

         print REPONAME $_[0]."\n";

         close REPONAME;

         print "Please complete /etc/paludis/repositories/$_[0].conf\n";

         print "Then you can synchronize it : paludis -s x-$_[0]\n";
```

Tu ne devrais pas normalement avoir à créer ses répertoires, car un premier "paludis -s x-nom" devrait le faire.

De plus, tu écris dans le fichier reponame, sans vérifier si il existait déjà, normalement ça ne sera pas vraiment génant, sauf si l'overlay en question avait un nom qui n'avait rien à voir avec le nom du répertoire dans lequel il est 'stocké' => l'utilisateur risque de galérer avant de comprendre qu'il doit faire un sync sur le nom du repertoire plutôt que sur le nom de l'overlay.

Encore un détail: puisque tu as écris dans le fichier repo name, pourquoi dire de synchroniser l'arbre avec le nom x-$_[0] puisque tu viens de mettre le nom à $_[0].

qu'est ce que t'en penses?

J'me dit aussi que ce repomgr pourrait être le bienvenu dans l'overaly paludis-extras? t'en penses quoi? j'devrais avoir irc qui va tourner dans la journée, n'hésite pas à passer faire un tour si tu veux:)

Et enfin... Ma petite promo, pour ceux qui utilisent portage-utils, si vous avez également l'overaly paludis-extras, vous allez voir apparaitre une nouvelle version hahah, le changelog se trouve là

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> J'me dit aussi que ce repomgr pourrait être le bienvenu dans l'overaly paludis-extras? t'en penses quoi? j'devrais avoir irc qui va tourner dans la journée, n'hésite pas à passer faire un tour si tu veux:)
> 
> Et enfin... Ma petite promo, pour ceux qui utilisent portage-utils, si vous avez également l'overaly paludis-extras, vous allez voir apparaitre une nouvelle version hahah, le changelog se trouve là

 

Je suis complètement d'accord avec ce que tu viens de dite  :Smile: , en fait, je n'ai pas du tout regarder comment améliorer repomgr puisque spb en a fait de manière beaucoup plus sympathique : cad eselect repo en utilisant un template pour la configuration. En revanche de ne l'ai pas tester, il faudrait que je lui demande pour voir.

Je vais dans tous les cas modifier repomgr pour lui ajouter l'utilisation d'un template et faire les modifications que tu préconises, et oui ça ira très bien dans paludis-extras. Dès que ce sera propre  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai activé les differents cache de paludis  :Smile: 

Cela semble fonctionner correctement sauf pour l'overlay zugaina : 

```
location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina

sync = rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugaina-portage

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

eclassdirs = /usr/portage/eclass /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina/eclass

distdir = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/distfiles

distdir = /usr/portage/distfiles

format = ebuild

cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata/zugaina

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

La génération du metadata échoue   :Rolling Eyes:   , et y'a pas de message d'erreur.... pas facile de savoir pourquoi :/

Autre bug avec tous les overlay et eix : les overlays sont comme ignorés , je pense que le problème vient de la ligne qui filtre les overlay avec cache metadata.

EDIT : Voila la fin d'un --sync

```
 * Regenerating cache for installable repositories...

Regenerating cache for virtuals...

Regenerating cache for einit...

Regenerating cache for gentoo...

Regenerating cache for perso...

Regenerating cache for x-xeffects...

Regenerating cache for zugaina...

Regenerating cache for paludis-extras...

Regenerating cache for paludis-overlay...

 * Done regenerating cache for installable repositories

 * Checking for news items...

 * No unread news items found

q: Updating ebuild cache ... 

q: Finished 24427 entries in 0.249792 seconds

 * Writing metadata ...

 *    einit: ok

 *    perso: ok

 *    x-xeffects: ok

 * * zugaina: !!

 *    paludis-extras: ok

 *    paludis-overlay: ok

q: Updating ebuild metacache ... 

q: Finished 23835 entries in 0.311725 seconds

 * Updating eix database ...
```

(j'ai bien le diff eix apres  :Wink:  )

----------

## truc

ahaha tu dois justement être en attente de la dernière version de portage-utils qui prend en compte le fichier profiles/categories de chaque overlay, tu regarde sur le post portage-utils, j'ai donné un peu plus d'info  :Smile: 

En gros zxy avait un problème similaire c'et ce qui me fait penser que c'est pour ça. Pour le vérifier, fait ça

(au fait t'as deux distdirs c'est normal? faut la mettre sur une seule même ligne comem pour le profiles? ça les gardes les deux quand même?)

paludis -q $(qsearch -CNao zugaina | tr '\n' ' ')

Si tu as des erreurs, c'est que ça doit venir de ça

Sinon, portage-utils viendra quand zxy le mettra sur son overlay, l'ebuild est tout prèt et tout  :Smile:  (au pire si t'es impatient il est au meme endroit que les autres..: ) )

Par contre si c'est pas ça ça m'interesse!

----------

## CryoGen

OUps bien vu pour le double distfiles, j'ai corrigé  :Wink:  mais ca ne m'a pas résolu mon problème de metadata pour cet overlay.

```
 * Writing metadata ...

 *    einit: ok

 *    perso: ok

 *    x-xeffects: ok

 *    zugaina: !!

 *    paludis-extras: ok

 *    paludis-overlay: ok
```

J'ai mis à jour portage-utils aussi  :Smile: 

Eix ne vois toujours pas mes overlays :'(

----------

## titoucha

J'ai moi aussi ce problème, mais avec deux reposites.  :Confused: 

----------

## truc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai moi aussi ce problème, mais avec deux reposites. 

 

et vous avez fait ça? paludis -q $(qsearch -CNao zugaina | tr '\n' ' ') 

est-ce que ça vous génère des erreurs?

EDIT, ouas bon en fait on est en train de regarder ça avec CryoGen, l s'avère que ce sont des problèmes dans certains ebuild, 3 en fait,

```
media-video/vlc::zugaina esapce en trop à la fin de la ligne se terminant pas freetype\

net-print/bjfilter::zugaina LICENSE="???" pas bien

net-print/cnijfilter::zugaina LICENSE="???" pas bien
```

reste le problème des license donc, on ne peut as vraiment mettre ce qu'on veut

----------

## titoucha

Voilà l'erreur 

```
paludis -q $(qsearch -ao einit | tr '\n' ' ')

search: einit : Unknown overlay, try 'q --ls-overlays'

Usage error: query action requires at least one parameter

Try /usr/bin/paludis --help

```

----------

## truc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Voilà l'erreur 
> 
> ```
> paludis -q $(qsearch -ao einit | tr '\n' ' ')
> 
> ...

 

bah là c'est juste que q ne voit pas ton overlay einit, tu l'as toujours??! q -l ne le montre plus?

sinon, cf, EDIT ci dessus

----------

## titoucha

Oui je l'ai toujours, car comme je l'ai écris je compte retester einit dans quelque temps.

la commande q -l ne me donne rien.

Par contre si je veux installer le programme einit il me le trouve. mais avec des erreurs. 

```
paludis -pi einit

Building target list...

Building dependency list.../usr/bin/paludis@1169225899: [WARNING] Couldn't use the cache file at '/var/cache/paludis/metadata/einit/sys-apps/einit-9999-r6'

/usr/bin/paludis@1169225899: [WARNING] No usable cache entry for 'sys-apps/einit-9999-r6' in 'einit'

/usr/bin/paludis@1169225899: [WARNING] Couldn't use the cache file at '/var/cache/paludis/metadata/einit/sys-apps/einit-9999-r5'

/usr/bin/paludis@1169225899: [WARNING] No usable cache entry for 'sys-apps/einit-9999-r5' in 'einit'

/usr/bin/paludis@1169225900: [WARNING] Couldn't use the cache file at '/var/cache/paludis/metadata/paludis-extra/app-portage/portage-utils-20070119'

These packages will be installed:

* sys-apps/einit-9999-r5 [N] -doc -efl

Total: 1 package (1 new)

```

----------

## truc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> ...

 

Pour les warning concernant le cache, tu peux supprimer le cache, paludis t'en réécrira un plus tard.

Sinon, q -l ne te donne rien? tu utilises portage-utils de l'overlay paludis-extras ? puis-je voir ton /etc/paludis/repositories/einit.conf ?  (tu ne l'a pas nommé avec un point devant si? ( .einit.conf par exemple) ?

N'hésite pas à me dire tout ça par pm, pour éviter de tout polluer, ou sur irc, tant qu'on y est, j'y suis avec CryoGen  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour les warnings pas bespin d'ecraser le cache  :Wink:  j'ai relancé la commande plusieurs fois et tout a disparu  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour le reposite einit, j'ai trouvé pourquoi il ne fonctionnait pas, c'est parceque la variable format était à portage et non à ebuild  :Embarassed: 

----------

## truc

Salut, pour ceux qui ne vont pas souvent sur le thread anglophone, j'vous recolle un petit astuce bien sympathique à mon avis. une simple fonction bash (peut-être pas seulement bash d'ailleurs?) pour transformer paludis --query en bète de course, bon, peut-être pas de course, mais une bète quoi:)

coller ça dans votre bashrc

```
function palsearch()

{  

        for arg in "$@" ; do [ "$arg" == "-h" -o "$arg" == "--help" ] && qsearch --help && return 0; done

        searchme=`qsearch -NC "$@" | sed -e 's/::.*//' | sort | uniq | tr '\n' ' '`

        [[ -z $searchme ]] && echo "No match" && return 1

        paludis -q $searchme

        unset searchme

}
```

Sourcez le  :Smile: 

Et c'est parti, vous pouvez faire des recherches toutes simple avec un nom de programme partiel:

```
* net-misc/openvpn

    gentoo:                2.0.6 2.0.7 2.0.7-r1 (2.1_rc1)R (2.1_rc1-r1)R {:0} 

    installed:             2.0.7-r1* {:0} 

    Homepage:              http://openvpn.net/

    Description:           OpenVPN is a robust and highly flexible tunneling application compatible with many OSes.

    License:               ( GPL-2 ) 

    Source origin:         net-misc/openvpn-2.0.7-r1::gentoo

    Installed time:        Sat Dec  9 18:25:35 2006

    Use flags:             (-examples) (-iproute2) (-minimal) (-pam) (-passwordsave) (-selinux) (ssl) (-static) (threads)

* sec-policy/selinux-openvpn

    gentoo:                20050618 20061114* {:0} 

    Homepage:              http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

    Description:           SELinux policy for OpenVPN

    License:               ( GPL-2 ) 

Key to mask reasons:

* R: repository mask

```

Ou encore chercher par la description DESCRIPTION:

```

* net-firewall/ipchains

    gentoo:                1.3.10-r1* {:0} 

    Homepage:              http://netfilter.filewatcher.org/ipchains/

    Description:           legacy Linux firewall/packet mangling tools

    License:               ( GPL-2 ) 

* net-firewall/iptables

    gentoo:                1.2.11-r3 1.3.5-r1 1.3.5-r2 1.3.5-r3 1.3.5-r4 1.3.6 1.3.6-r1 1.3.7 {:0} 

    installed:             1.3.7* {:0} 

    Homepage:              http://www.iptables.org/ http://www.linuximq.net/ http://l7-filter.sf.net/

    Description:           Linux kernel (2.4+) firewall, NAT and packet mangling tools

    License:               ( GPL-2 ) 

    Source origin:         net-firewall/iptables-1.3.7::gentoo

    Installed time:        Tue Dec 26 23:27:14 2006

    Use flags:             (-extensions) (-imq) (-ipv6) (-l7filter) (-static)
```

OU bien encore faire des recherches biscornues comme celle ci

```

* sys-apps/paludis

    gentoo:                0.12.0 0.14.0 0.14.1 0.14.2 0.14.3 {:0} 

    paludis-overlay:       0.12.0 0.14.0 0.14.1 0.14.2 0.14.3 scm {:0} 

    installed:             scm* {:0} 

    Homepage:              http://paludis.pioto.org/

    Description:           paludis, the other package mangler

    License:               ( GPL-2 ) 

    Source origin:         sys-apps/paludis-scm::paludis-overlay

    Installed time:        Sun Jan 14 21:11:51 2007

    Provides:              virtual/portage

    Use flags:             (bash-completion) (-contrarius) (-cran) (-doc) (-gems) (glsa) (pink) (qa) (-ruby) (-selinux) (-zsh-completion)

* sys-apps/paludis-hooks

    paludis-extras:        0.1.5 0.1.6 {:0} 

    installed:             0.1.6* {:0} 

    Homepage:              http://drzile.dyndns.org/index.php?page=paludis_scripts

    Description:           This is a colection of various hooks used with Paludis.

    Source origin:         sys-apps/paludis-hooks-0.1.6::paludis-extras

    Installed time:        Sun Jan 21 17:16:44 2007

    Use flags:             (paludis_hooks_ask) (paludis_hooks_check-security-updates) (-paludis_hooks_collision-protect) (-paludis_hooks_undo-prelink) (paludis_hooks_update-eix)
```

Et si votre overlay n'est pas trop gros vous pouvez faire lister ses packages avec  tout plein d'info que paludis nous donne (eg: palsearch -a -o overlay) sinon(si il est gros (beaucoup de package)) vous pouvez toujours faire ça paludis --list-packages --repository overlay

(ou encore si vous n'aimez que moyennement les lignes inutiles faites simplement ça  qsearch -a -o overlay )

"et voila" comme les anglophones aiment bien dire   :Twisted Evil: 

Ca vous plait?  :Smile: 

EDIT: Bon allez on critique le nom que j'ai donné, pff,  nan bon, si on l'incluais en tant que mini script avec portage-utils (du style dans /usr/bin), vous voudriez taper quoi comme nom? (si vous aviez envisagé d'utiliser ce tip biensûr..) zxy proposait peq  pour paludis extended query  :Question: 

mais bon, a vos claviers, dites moi tous  :Wink:  )

----------

## CryoGen

Sympa ! 

Ca commence à ressembler à eix  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour le nom je préfère celui que tu lui à donné que celui que voudrait @zxy, en bref palsearch me va très bien.

----------

## Bapt

@truc: garde palsearch c'est bien comme nom  :Smile: 

bon suivant les conseils de truc j'ai modifié repomgr,

Il prend désormais un fichier sample.conf comme template repomgr. 

Il ne construit plus le répertoire puisque paludis le fait à la première synchronisation.

Il ne remplit plus repo_name, mais rappel de le faire.

Et comme je trouvais bête de rajouter une dépendance perl, je l'ai réécrit en C avec libxml.

Il est disponible ici : http://baptux.free.fr/repomgr-0.1.tar.bz2

Le Makefile est rudimentaire. mais fonctionne : make, make install, make clean et make uninstall.

un fichier sample.conf est fourni avec, il faut le modifier.

Je suis débutant en C donc pardonnez les erreurs potentielles dans le code (si vous pouvez les corriger se serait même mieux  :Smile: ).

J'attend vos retour, si tout est ok pour vous, je fait un ebuild et on le propose pour paludis-extras.

EDIT: j'oubliai la licence : BSD 3 clauses.

EDIT2: petit rappel repomgr (si vous avez un meilleur nom  :Smile: ) c'est layman pour paludis

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> @truc: garde palsearch c'est bien comme nom 

 

Okok, bon j'sais pas si vous avez essayé, mais ça reste quand même basique, j'sais pas si ça vaut le coup de l'inclure, en tant que script. 

 *Quote:*   

> un fichier sample.conf est fourni avec, il faut le modifier.

 

aha, comme tu as bien raison, tu prépares le terrain pour quand ta suggestion d'un fichier par défaut sera appliqué  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis débutant en C donc pardonnez les erreurs potentielles dans le code (si vous pouvez les corriger se serait même mieux ).

 

Bon, je ne suis encore que débutant moi même, mais j'ai toutes fois quelques remarques qu'il ne faut pas prendre pour parole d'évangile...

*Tu ne vérifies pas le retour de calloc, bon je sais c'est rare, voir très rare que la bebète va te dire non, mais par précaution, je pense que tu devrais le faire

* Pourquoi tu utilises calloc d'ailleurs? je sais que c'est un petit programme, mais il paraittre que ça consomme légèrement plus de temps, donc puisque je ne pense pas que ça soit utile (mais dis moi si ça l'est et que je n'ai pas vu:) ), j'vois par exemple un truc comme ça:

```
char *conf_path=calloc(255,sizeof(char*));

...

                        strcat(conf_path,"/etc/paludis/repositories/");

                        strcat(conf_path,overlay);

                        strcat(conf_path,".conf");
```

j'me dis que tu pourrais en faire: d'abord tu le malloc, tu vérifies le retour de malloc !=NULL, puis

snprintf(conf_path, sizeof(*conf_path), "/etc/paludis/repositories/%s.conf", overlay);

ça tévite en plus de courir le risque que overlay soit trop grand pour passer dans conf_path, puisque là il devrait êter tronqué si c'est le cas.

* Je pense également qu'un petit chouilla de modularité en plus serait la bienvenue, je m'explique, j'avoue ne jamais avoir utiliser layman jusque là, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de lui faire télécharger un fichier overlay alternatif, résolvant ainsi le problème des overlays ni figurant pas encore (à condition que les mainteneurs de l'overlay aient completer de leur coté un nouveau fichier overlay.xml)

je pense également au gars comme moi, qui pendant les tests n'ont pas trop envie de le lancer en ROOT  :Smile: , j'ai donc modifié à la main tous les chemins que je trouvais, mais je pense qu'en se faisant 2-3 define au début du programme, tupourrais faciliter la vie de tes testeurs  :Smile: 

* pense également à liberer la mémoire que tu as alloué(j'pense aux chaines que tu as calloc'é par exemple), mais itu dois probablement également libérer des trucs qui s'allouent automatiquement parce que par exemple, si je fais valgrind ./repomgr -l je vois dans les stats de fin:

malloc/free: 2,888 allocs, 133 frees, 162,052 bytes allocated.

Et comme je n'arrivepas à voir ou est-ce qu'il ont été alloué, c'est sans doute fait "dans" libxml ..

* Quand tu parcours le fichier pour montrer les infos d'un overlay, une fois que tu l'as trouvé, tu pourrais également arreter de parcourir le fichier avec une petit break non?

* Sinon, j'ai peut-être dit beaucoup de chose, mais c'est vraiment en essayant d'être constructif, en tout cas beau boulot pour l'instant,  la fonction d'ajout fonctionne très bien ici.

je me dit que tu devrais peut-être te faire un post CONTRIB histoire de ne pas trop polluer ici.. :Smile:  , si tu le fais j'enlève ça d'ici je le mettrai là bas..  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'attend vos retour, si tout est ok pour vous, je fait un ebuild et on le propose pour paludis-extras.

 

voili-voilou en tout cas, moi j'aime  :Very Happy: , et j'utiliserai. (j'pense déjà à ce firefox3 que je n'ai pas essayé par flème..)

Bon courage:)

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Pourquoi tu utilises calloc d'ailleurs? je sais que c'est un petit programme, mais il paraittre que ça consomme légèrement plus de temps, donc puisque je ne pense pas que ça soit utile (mais dis moi si ça l'est et que je n'ai pas vu:) ), j'vois par exemple un truc comme ça:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai viré les calloc, pour des mallocs, j'avais des problème de n'importe quoi dans la mémoire, mais je devais mal utiliser les malloc.

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'me dis que tu pourrais en faire: d'abord tu le malloc, tu vérifies le retour de malloc !=NULL, puis
> 
> snprintf(conf_path, sizeof(*conf_path), "/etc/paludis/repositories/%s.conf", overlay);
> ...

  rajouté, merci  :Smile: 

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Je pense également qu'un petit chouilla de modularité en plus serait la bienvenue, je m'explique, j'avoue ne jamais avoir utiliser layman jusque là, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de lui faire télécharger un fichier overlay alternatif, résolvant ainsi le problème des overlays ni figurant pas encore (à condition que les mainteneurs de l'overlay aient completer de leur coté un nouveau fichier overlay.xml)
> 
> je pense également au gars comme moi, qui pendant les tests n'ont pas trop envie de le lancer en ROOT , j'ai donc modifié à la main tous les chemins que je trouvais, mais je pense qu'en se faisant 2-3 define au début du programme, tupourrais faciliter la vie de tes testeurs 
> ...

 

Faudra que je vois pour ça  :Smile: 

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * pense également à liberer la mémoire que tu as alloué(j'pense aux chaines que tu as calloc'é par exemple), mais itu dois probablement également libérer des trucs qui s'allouent automatiquement parce que par exemple, si je fais valgrind ./repomgr -l je vois dans les stats de fin:
> 
> malloc/free: 2,888 allocs, 133 frees, 162,052 bytes allocated.
> ...

 

Non, non c'était bien moi, j'ai rajouté plein de free et de xmlFree (peut être trop même  :Very Happy: ) ça améliore grandement la situation pour valgrind, même si ce n'est pas encore parfait.

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Quand tu parcours le fichier pour montrer les infos d'un overlay, une fois que tu l'as trouvé, tu pourrais également arreter de parcourir le fichier avec une petit break non?
> 
> 

 

Pas besoin je fait un return quand j'ai trouvé (avant c'était un exit).

Dernier post concernant repomgr la suite dans le nouveau poste : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3859598.html

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de constater qu'avec intltool-0.35.4 je ne pouvais plus compiler certains paquet entre autre beryl-plugins-9999. 

Par contre avec emerge tout est ok ???

Je suis avec paludis 0.14.3

----------

## TrizoLakai

Salut  :Smile: 

J'ai remarqué que E17 n'étais plus dans portage :'(

Alors j'ai voulu me servir de paludis mais voila le problème : 

 *Quote:*   

> Sync enlightenment
> 
> svn: Schéma d'URL non reconnu pour 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment'
> 
> Sync error:
> ...

 

Voila mon enlightenment.conf : 

 *Quote:*   

> Athlou ~ # cat /etc/paludis/repositories/enlightenment.conf
> 
> location = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/enlightenment
> 
> distdir = 
> ...

 

Tout n'ai pas remplis mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre en fait  :Sad: 

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?   :Smile: 

----------

## galerkin

Voici le mien (qui fonctionnait hier et donc j'espère aujourd'hui...)

```

location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment

#sync = svn+http://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

eclassdirs = /usr/portage/eclass

distdir = /usr/portage/distfiles

format = portage

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/empty

cache = ${ROOT}/var/empty

```

J'espère que ca t'aide  :Wink: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci mais j'ai un autre problème maintenant : 

 *Quote:*   

> Athlou trizolakai # paludis --sync                                          
> 
> paludis@1169839372: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/enlightenment/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).
> 
> paludis@1169839372: [WARNING] The names_cache key is not set in '/etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf'. You should read http://paludis.berlios.de/CacheFiles.html and select an appropriate value.
> ...

 

Il me passe la synchronisation de enlightenment.

----------

## truc

bah si t'as repris sa config c'est normal, car la ligne se sync est commentée :Smile: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

 :Embarassed: 

J'ai ça maintenant : 

 *Quote:*   

> Sync enlightenment
> 
> svn: Schéma d'URL non reconnu pour 'http://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk'
> 
> Sync error:
> ...

 

:/

----------

## CryoGen

Hum poste nous le fichier de conf du repositorie 

Essai ca aussi : 

```
paludis --list-sync-protocols
```

regarde si svn+http est bien listé ^_^

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> trizolakai@localhost ~ % paludis --list-sync-protocols | grep svn
> 
> paludis@1169893438: [WARNING] The names_cache key is not set in '/etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf'. You should read http://paludis.berlios.de/CacheFiles.html and select an appropriate value.
> 
> paludis@1169893438: [WARNING] The provides_cache key is not set in '/etc/paludis/repositories/installed.conf'. You should read http://paludis.berlios.de/CacheFiles.html and select an appropriate value.
> ...

 

enlightenment.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> location = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/enlightenment
> 
> sync = svn+http://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/
> 
> profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

Enlève le dernier '/' de la ligne sync  :Wink: 

EDIT

Ton adresse de sync c'est pas plutot 

```
svn+http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> Sync enlightenment
> 
> svn: Schéma d'URL non reconnu pour 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment'
> 
> Sync error:
> ...

 

Marche toujours pas.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## truc

bon , pour te faire plaisir, j'ai essayé le même fichier de conf que tu as donné quelques lignes plus haut, et ça marche, donc le problème vient donc bien de chez toi, supprime et recréé ce fichier peut-être?

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ok, mais vous ne voulez pas m'expliquer les étapes de A à Z pour les overlays parce que j'avouerais que j'ai pas trop compris.

Merci,  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

Sans vouloit être désagréable je pense que tu n'as pas encore fini ton travail de lecture...

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   trizolakai@localhost ~ % paludis --list-sync-protocols | grep svn
> 
> paludis@1169893438: [WARNING] The names_cache key is not set in '/etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf'. You should read http://paludis.berlios.de/CacheFiles.html and select an appropriate value.
> 
> paludis@1169893438: [WARNING] The provides_cache key is not set in '/etc/paludis/repositories/installed.conf'. You should read http://paludis.berlios.de/CacheFiles.html and select an appropriate value.
> ...

 

tu nous as collé ça déjà deux fois je crois, et tu n'as toujours pas arrangé la chose, c'estpourtant bien marqué ou tu dois aller pour fixer ça etc..

----------

## TrizoLakai

Tu n'es pas désagréable, je comprends, j'ai corrigé après la fin de ma MAJ  :Wink: , mais ce n'est pas le soucis : 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost trizolakai # paludis -s enlightenment                     
> 
> Sync enlightenment
> 
> svn: Schéma d'URL non reconnu pour 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment'
> ...

 

Voila quand je veux rebuilder paludis : 

```
* sys-apps/paludis-0.16.0::gentoo {:0} [R] -bash-completion -contrarius -cran -doc -glsa -pink -qa -ruby (-selinux) zsh-completion
```

Et mon fichier enlightenment.conf : 

 *Quote:*   

> location = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/enlightenment
> 
> sync = svn+http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment
> 
> profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> ...

 

----------

## truc

que te donne, (juste la section de ton overlay) paludis --list-repositories

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> * enlightenment
> 
>     Configuration information:
> 
>         buildroot:             /var/tmp/paludis
> ...

 

Voila.   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

question con comme ça, dev-util/subversion est bien installé chez toi?

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> localhost trizolakai # svn --version
> 
> svn, version 1.4.2 (r22196)
> 
>     compilé Dec  1 2006, 20:28:36
> ...

 

----------

## truc

tu as dû activé le flag -nowebdav, et pour pouvoir traiter des trucs style svn+http, il te faut le désactiver:

```
* ra_dav : Module for accessing a repository via WebDAV (DeltaV) protocol.

  - handles 'http' scheme

  - handles 'https' scheme

* ra_svn : Module for accessing a repository using the svn network protocol.

  - handles 'svn' scheme

* ra_local : Module for accessing a repository on local disk.

  - handles 'file' scheme

```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Que dire.

Mille fois merci !!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Bonsoir,

Je suis de retour avec un jolie message d'erreur (ou warning plutot) : 

```
/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash@1170182533: [QA.EBUILD] global scope tr (from /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r3.ebuild)
```

Dans : 

 *paludis wrote:*   

> localhost ~ # paludis -pi world
> 
> Building target list... 
> 
> Building dependency list.../usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash@1170182531: [QA.EBUILD] global scope tr (from /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5.ebuild)
> ...

 

Mais tout se passe bien quand même. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?

Merci,

----------

## truc

ok, d'après les gens sur #paludis tu peux les ignorer, tu peux même les cacher avec  --log-level warning

ce sont surtout des warning pour les  'mainteneur' d'ebuild

----------

## CryoGen

A l'aide !!!!!!!! Je n'arrive plus à installer les hooks   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
[0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # paludis -pi paludis-hooks

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi paludis-hooks:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom 'app-paludis/paludis-hooks':

  * All versions of 'app-paludis/paludis-hooks' are masked. Candidates are:

    * app-paludis/paludis-hooks-0.2.0::paludis-extras: Masked by EAPI ( UNKNOWN ) (probably a broken ebuild)

    * app-paludis/paludis-hooks-0.2.1::paludis-extras: Masked by EAPI ( UNKNOWN ) (probably a broken ebuild)
```

```
[1] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # cat /etc/paludis/repositories/paludis-extra.conf 

location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/local/paludis-extras

sync =  rsync://drzile.dyndns.org/paludis-extras

profiles = /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

eclassdirs = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/eclass ${location}/eclass

distdir = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/distfiles

format = ebuild

importance = 10

cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata/paludis-extras

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

```
[0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # cat /etc/paludis/use.conf

...

* PALUDIS_HOOKS: -* ask update-eix undo-prelink -collision-protect
```

keywords.conf

```
app-paludis/paludis-hooks ~amd64 
```

Une idée ?

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> A l'aide !!!!!!!! Je n'arrive plus à installer les hooks   

 c'est très bizarre, car, je viens de faire le test uninstall/reinstall et ça passe.. tu es pourtant bien à jour? t'as bien sync'é?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # paludis -pi paludis-hooks
> 
> ...

 ça laisserai sous entendre que les ebuilds ne sont pas corrects, pourtant ils passent très bien ici, et je ne sais pas si ça a son importance mais j'ai le useflag qa d'activé pour paludis..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /home/cryogen # cat /etc/paludis/use.conf
> 
> ...

 

j'sais pas.. moi j'ai ça:

```
sys-apps/paludis-hooks *

app-paludis/paludis-hooks *

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-ask *

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-check-security-updates *

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-collision-protect *

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-undo-prelink *

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-update-eix * 
```

pas  d'autres idées, si ce n'est effacé ton /usr/portage/local/paludis-extras et refaire un paludis -s x-paludis-extras  :/

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   A l'aide !!!!!!!! Je n'arrive plus à installer les hooks    c'est très bizarre, car, je viens de faire le test uninstall/reinstall et ça passe.. tu es pourtant bien à jour? t'as bien sync'é?
> 
> pas  d'autres idées, si ce n'est effacé ton /usr/portage/local/paludis-extras et refaire un paludis -s x-paludis-extras  :/

 

J'ai bien syncer, j'ai rajouté tes lignes du keywords.conf, j'ai supprimé le repertoire et j'ai resync... toujours pareil  :Surprised: 

Pourquoi tant de haine ^_^" d'abord distcc (qui ne marche toujours pas :/) et maintenant les hooks ... Y a une routine qui me détecte et qui dit "toi tu vas en chier !!" ou quoi ? XD

EDIT

```
[0] root@innerstorm:pts/0 /etc/paludis # paludis -q paludis-hooks

* app-paludis/paludis-hooks

    paludis-extras:        (0.2.0)E (0.2.1)E* {:unset} 

Key to mask reasons:

* E: EAPI
```

Mon Paludis est en 0.16.2.

EDIT2 : Ok c'est bon ! Ca venait du metadata, je l'ai supprimé et hop, plus de EAPI... faudrait m'expliquer là  :Surprised: 

----------

## truc

le metadata? tu veux dire le truc du write_cache?

Si c'est ça, et bien, tu n'aurais pas dû avoir le problème si tu as portage-utils d'installé, car... il installe également un hook, qui te regénère le metadata après chaque sync, alors tu l'as aussi d'installé ou pas? (si tu l'as alors je ne comprends plus rien..)

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

> le metadata? tu veux dire le truc du write_cache?
> 
> Si c'est ça, et bien, tu n'aurais pas dû avoir le problème si tu as portage-utils d'installé, car... il installe également un hook, qui te regénère le metadata après chaque sync, alors tu l'as aussi d'installé ou pas? (si tu l'as alors je ne comprends plus rien..)

 

Ben il me genere bien les metadata apres chaque --sync oui  :Smile:  C'est pour ca que je pensais pas du tout à ca au début, puis j'ai lu sur le thread de support paludis dan la partie anglophone le post d'un gars avec des problemes d'EAPI sur les ebuilds de E17. Un gras lui a conseillé de supprimer le cache metadata et ca a marcher... j'ai resync apres , le cache a été régénéré et tout va bien... étrange.

----------

## Bapt

Parmi les nouveautés de la version 0.18, il y aura enfin un outil de recherche nommé : inquisitio 

Pour plus d'info : http://www.planetpaludis.org/

Il permettera la recherche parmis les catégories/noms, les descriptions ou encore les urls des sites. Les recherches pourront se faire par des expressions régulières.

Vivement la 0.18  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Lançant quotidiennement paludis avec de multiples options , j'ai voulu me simplifier la vie en collant ces options dans la variable $PALUDIS_OPTIONS qui est, si je l'ai bien compris, prévue à cet effet.

Cependant ces options ne sont pas prises en compte...   :Sad: 

Au hasard d'un thread, je suis tombé sur le témoignage de quelqu'un qui disait utiliser la variable $PALUDIS_DEFAULT_OPTS pour arriver à ses fins, mais là encore pas de résultat.

Ai-je manqué quelque chose ? PALUDIS_OPTIONS serait déprécié ?

Voici mon /etc/paludis/bashrc :

```

export CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

export CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

export CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

export LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

export MAKEOPTS="-j2"

export SKIP_FUNCTIONS="test"

export SANE_BACKENDS="epson"

export AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#export PALUDIS_DEFAULT_OPTS="--log-level warning --dl-upgrade always  --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly --show-use-descriptions changed --show-reasons summary"

export PALUDIS_OPTIONS="--log-level warning --dl-upgrade always  --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly --show-use-descriptions changed --show-reasons summary"

```

Merci d'avance !   :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

faut mettre ca dans le .bashrc de root  :Wink:  c'est une variable d'environnement utilisateur, le paludis/bashrc n'est là que pour les ebuilds (en gros  :Very Happy: )

----------

## SanKuKai

Raahh bien vu !   :Very Happy: 

Ça marche beaucoup mieux ainsi, merci beaucoup !   :Smile: 

----------

## Oni92

Coucou ici , je suis en train de tester Paludis ça à l'air rapide mais j'ai un petit soucis avec le paludis -pi world, il me sort ceci:

```
core2duo ~ # echo $PALUDIS_OPTIONS

--log-level warning --dl-upgrade always --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly --show-use-descriptions changed --show-reasons summary

core2duo ~ # paludis -pi world

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...paludis@1173584322: [WARNING] In program paludis -pi world:

  ... When performing install action from command line:

  ... When executing install task:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'media-gfx/scrot':

  ... When adding installed package 'media-gfx/scrot-0.8::installed':

  ... Ignoring run dependencies due to exception 'Error searching for '>=media-libs/imlib2-1.0.3': no available versions' (paludis::AllMaskedError)

Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'xfce-extra/thunar-volman':

  * All versions of 'xfce-extra/thunar-volman' are masked. Candidates are:

    * xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.1.2::installed: Masked by 
```

Alors que xfce-extra/thunar-volman est demasqué de chez demasqué  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin si quelqu'un à une idée   :Wink:  Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Hum, il est juste maské par keyword... fait voir la ligne correspondante dans ton keywords.conf

moi j'ai:

 */etc/paludis/keywords.conf wrote:*   

> xfce-extra/thunar-volman ~amd64

 

----------

## Oni92

Bon j'ai trouvé le problème pour thunar-volman   :Laughing:  (de vieux reste de config de l'époque où il était pas encore ~amd64   :Rolling Eyes: )

Encore un problème avec des restes de e17 et c'est bon   :Laughing: 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Oni92

Bon maintenant que paludis à l'air de bien marcher, es-ce qu'il existe un équivalent ou des astuces pour remplacer revdep-rebuild et dispatch-conf (sachant que pour ce dernier il utilise pas directement emerge)

----------

## CryoGen

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Bon maintenant que paludis à l'air de bien marcher, es-ce qu'il existe un équivalent ou des astuces pour remplacer revdep-rebuild et dispatch-conf (sachant que pour ce dernier il utilise pas directement emerge)

 

Pour revdep-rebuild il suffit d'utiliser le gentoolkit de l'overlay paludis-extras

----------

## Bapt

si tu as installer paludis avec le flag ruby tu as le script check_linkage.rb dans les demos :

/usr/share/paludis/ruby/demos/check_linkage.rb

D'ailleurs dans les demos ruby tu as plein de petites chose sympa,  comme : 

find_unmanaged_files.rb : pour faire le nettoyage de ton arbo en supprimant les fichiers non installés par le package manager,

find_unused_distfiles.rb : pour faire le nettoyage dans le distfiles.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> si tu as installer paludis avec le flag ruby tu as le script check_linkage.rb dans les demos :
> 
> /usr/share/paludis/ruby/demos/check_linkage.rb
> 
> D'ailleurs dans les demos ruby tu as plein de petites chose sympa,  comme : 
> ...

 

Hop, je rajoute le flag ruby   :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Bonjour,

Paludis semble tres interessant! Est-ce qu'à terme il remplacera portage définitivement ? :p

----------

## Bapt

On n'en sais rien, mais le mieux serait qu'à terme il soit officiellement reconnu comme possible de l'utiliser au même titre que portage ou pkgcore.

On peut bien choisir son système d'init sa crontab pourquoi pas son packages manager.

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> si tu as installer paludis avec le flag ruby tu as le script check_linkage.rb dans les demos :
> 
> /usr/share/paludis/ruby/demos/check_linkage.rb
> 
> 

 

Extra, je ne connaissais pas !   :Smile: 

Par contre, j'ai un petit soucis à l'exécution de ce script :

```

# ./check_linkage.rb       

Checking linkage for package-manager installed files

  * app-office/openoffice-bin-2.1.0::installed

  * dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.13::installed

  * dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10::installed

  * www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2::installed

Finding merge targets

./check_linkage.rb:143: uninitialized constant Paludis::PackageDepAtom (NameError)

        from ./check_linkage.rb:141:in `map'

        from ./check_linkage.rb:141

```

Une idée de l'origine de cette non initialisation de Paludis::PackageDepAtom ?

----------

## galerkin

Comme toi Sankukai, j'ai voulu tester cette fonctionnalité, mais j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur :/

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait nous expliquer comment faire fonctionner cet outil?

Merci d'avance

----------

## galerkin

En fait, pour que cela fonctionne, il faut remplacer dans ce script Atom par Spec:

ligne 143 Paludis::PackageDepAtom.new devient Paludis::PackageDepSpec.new   :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> En fait, pour que cela fonctionne, il faut remplacer dans ce script Atom par Spec:
> 
> ligne 143 Paludis::PackageDepAtom.new devient Paludis::PackageDepSpec.new  

 

Bien vu ! Ça fonctionne nettement mieux ainsi.   :Smile: 

Merci galerkin  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Ce serait pas mal de faire un retour de bug : 

http://paludis.org/trac/report/1

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Ce serait pas mal de faire un retour de bug : 
> 
> http://paludis.org/trac/report/1

 

Ouais, bonne idée c'est le meilleur moyen d'améliorer notre package manager favori.   :Wink: 

Du coup, j'ai ouvert cette fiche d'anomalie.

----------

## galerkin

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Ce serait pas mal de faire un retour de bug : 
> 
> http://paludis.org/trac/report/1 
> 
> Ouais, bonne idée c'est le meilleur moyen d'améliorer notre package manager favori.  
> ...

 

En fait je pense qu'ils sont déjà au courant.(les devs)

La solution m'a été donnée par cianrm sur IRC directement   :Embarassed: 

Au moins ils verront qu'on est plusieurs à ce préoccuper de ce sujet!

----------

## dapsaille

Yo ..

 Bon j'ai installe paludis ..

 super ...

 Heuu la doc elle est ou ? le tableau de correspondance avec emerge serais pas mal :p

 question = emerge --deep --update --newuse world -av 

 ca donne quoi en paludis ??

----------

## Temet

Bah déjà en emerge ça donne : "emerge -NDuav world" , plus court quand même.

----------

## davidou2a

 :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Yo ..
> 
>  Bon j'ai installe paludis ..
> 
>  super ...
> ...

 

La doc c'est paludis --help ^_^

paludis --install --dl-reinstall if-use-changed world

Y'a pas de option --ask (-a) sauf avec le wrapper disponnible dans l'overlay paludis-extra

le -v est equivalent à --log-level <option> et --show-reasons <option>

Mais tu peux regler des options par defaut dans ton .bashrc

 *extrait de bashrc wrote:*   

> export PALUDIS_OPTIONS="--log-level warning --safe-resume --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly --dl-downgrade warning --dl-blocks accumulate --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --resume-command-template /tmp/palTMPXXXXXX"

 

----------

## dapsaille

Yes .. merci ...

 bon on vas rester sur portage hein ... pas envie de me tapper 3 tonnes d'alias a créer   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Yes .. merci ...
> 
>  bon on vas rester sur portage hein ... pas envie de me tapper 3 tonnes d'alias a créer  

 

Pourquoi tu veux créer des alias ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Un long entretien (en anglais) avec Ciaran McCreesh, développeur principal de Paludis.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Un long entretien (en anglais) avec Ciaran McCreesh, développeur principal de Paludis.

 

Intéressants  :Smile:  En tous cas, moi je suis resté avec Paludis et je m'en plain pas   :Wink: 

----------

## Dieppe

Bonjour,

j'ai passé le pas, et j'ai installé paludis, et voici une ou deux petites questions :

- inquisitio, c'est normal qu'il mette trois heures (enfin, pas vraiment hein   :Razz:  , mais 5 bonnes minutes) à trouver un package (en me sortant *plein* de messages avant (du style trucmuche utilise pas 8 digits dans son numéro de version, c'est vraiment trop un naze)) ?

- j'ai enlevé l'overlay xen de layman avant de passer à paludis, et il se plaint de pas trouver xen-sources-2.6.22, ce qui est somme toute logique, vu que je lui ai demandé de les désinstaller (il m'a piqué une crise (justifiée) parce que xen dépendait de xen-sources, donc j'ai désintallé xen aussi, mais il m'a pas dit qu'autre chose utilisait xen-sources, donc je vois vraiment pas ce qui le chiffone). Donc, comment savoir ce qui demande xen-sources-2.6.22 (et si rien ne requiert ce package, comment faire pour qu'il ne me gueule pas dessus parce qu'il le trouve pas ?)

- est-il possible de synchroniser les overlays de layman directement avec le sync = des repositories/*.conf ?

voili voilou, en espérant me faire rapidement à paludis, puisqu'il à l'air (de ce que j'en ai entendu) de poutrer sa maman ourse.

----------

## truc

iop, si tu veux juste faire de la recherche de package sur le nom et la description, alors tu auras plus vite fait d'utiliser les outils standards (eix...)

je ne sais plus comment le faire avec paludis&Cie mais avec equery tu peux trouver la liste des packets installés qui dépendent d'un autre donné.

et pour le 3ème point, OUIIIIII un grand ouiiiiiii, c'est vraiment top ça, tu peux même en synchroniser que un avec paludis -s mon_overlay, tu peux synchroniser sur tout un tas de protocol que tu n'avais même pas imaginé: paludis --list-sync-protocols

----------

## Bapt

En parlant de paludis, truc, tu ne maintiens plus le portage-utils made-in paludis ou alors c'est juste qu'il n'y a rien eu de neuf upstream et que donc il n'y a pas besoin de mettre à jour ta version ?

----------

## truc

En fait, je n'utilisais plus gentoo depuis près d'un an maintenant, donc j'ai effectivement laché de près portage-utils, mais en fait, j'suis toujours en contact avec zxy, qui maintient avec d'autres maintenant l'overlay paludis-extras, il y a une nouvelle révision dernièrement de portage-utils, ce n'est pas moi directement qui l'ait fait, mais disons que j'ai facilité la tache (vu que je traine toujours sur #paludis-extras.)

Ceci dit, il n'y a effectivement que très peu de chose qui ont bougé en upstream, si tu y jettes un oeil tu verras qu'il ne s'y passe pas grand chose, pire, des features requests ont été faits sur bgo pour demander des fonctionnialinés qu'on a déjà  :Razz:   ils corrigent quelques bugs, qui sont déjà corrigés nous. C'est insolent un peu de dire ça, mais ça m'a un peu fait chier de me faire envoyer bouler avec tout ça sur bgo alors que j'avais fait les modifs/améliorations qu'ils m'avaient demandé. Donc un gros maintenant, je regarde l'upstream de portage-utlis avec dédain, tout en me disant que de toutes façons le notre est mieux :p

En version courte, portage-utils est maintenu dans le sens, ou les bugs seront corrigés, mais je ne pense pas que dans un avenir proche quelqu'un rentrera dans le code pour y ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalités, comme je le faisais. 

Mais... ayant récemment réinstaller quelque chose qui ressemble à une gentoo, j'ai également réinstaller portage-utils, donc si jamais il y a besoin/une demande, je pourrais y rejeter un coup d'oeil

Avis aux bonnes âmes alors!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Bah pour moi "ton" portage-utils me va très bien, c'est juste que pour la completion zsh comme j'utilise paludis et que je maintient quand même la completion portage & co (zsh-completion) je me base sur ta version pour les options (sauf celles paludis spécifique) et que donc je voulais savoir si il y avait une grande différence avec la version upstream, mais comme tu me dit que c'est identique ou presque, je vais pas me prendre la tête.

----------

## truc

bah au contraire on a quelques options en plus (au moins 2 la --list-overlay de q (mais vous n'avez pas de completion pour juste q) et l'option --overlay )

 :Smile: 

par contre on a des outils en moins, style qcache, et 2 autres désactivé aussi pour portage il me semble..

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> bah au contraire on a quelques options en plus (au moins 2 la --list-overlay de q (mais vous n'avez pas de completion pour juste q) et l'option --overlay )
> 
> par contre on a des outils en moins, style qcache, et 2 autres désactivé aussi pour portage il me semble..

 

oui pour q il faut que je la fasse, mais jusque là q était pour moi un alias pour logout, donc pas très pratique quand même  :Smile: 

Sinon pour le qcache, pas de problème car j'avais déjà fait la completion avec ta version de portage-utils du temps ou il s'appelait qimlate, je l'ai juste renommé en qcache te hop ça roule.

----------

## Dieppe

Bonjour,

bon, je n'arrive toujours pas à faire paludis -i world, voilà ce qu'il me sort (à la fin, il calcule plein de dépendances avant, mais je n'y vois pas de xen-sources dedans):

```
Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When building dependency list:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'sys-kernel/xen-sources:2.6.22':

  * No versions of 'sys-kernel/xen-sources:2.6.22' are available.

```

alors que quand je fais un emerge -DNuavt world, il ne me sort aucune erreur.

Un autre petit problème, j'ai ajouté le repo sunrise à paludis, avec 

```

sync = svn+http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/

```

il ajoute bien les paquets, mais quand je fais un deuxième paludis --sync x-sunrise, il me sort : 

```

sync x-sunrise> svn: '' vers 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed' n'est pas une relocalisation valide

sync x-sunrise>  * /usr/libexec/paludis/syncers/dosvn+http: could not switch from '' to 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/'

Sync error:

  * In program paludis --sync x-sunrise:

  * When performing sync action from command line:

  * When executing sync task:

  * When syncing repository 'x-sunrise':

  * When syncing repository 'x-sunrise':

  * sync of '/var/paludis/sunrise' from 'svn+http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/' failed

```

Voila voila, si vous avez une proposition pour résoudre un des deux problèmes, je suis plus que preneur (bon, surtout le premier, qui est un peu plus bloquant...).

Bonne journée !

EDIT : ah oui, et il me dit que java-config-wrapper dépend de portage-utils, donc je ne sais pas si je peux le supprimer sans problème...

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> oui pour q il faut que je la fasse

 

C'est un peu OFF ici mais je ne pense pas franchement que ça soit util, à la limite la completion pour la commande --je-ne-sais-plus-son-nom pour reinstaller tous les liens (qlop&Cie->q).

Sinon, il y a aussi des options en plus pour qlop, donc, si tu fais la completion zsh pour tout le monde(pas paludis), gare à ne pas les mettre aussi dedans.

@Dieppe:

que te donne paludis -q sys-kernel/xen-sources  :Question: 

----------

## Dieppe

Voili voilou voila :

```
# paludis -q sys-kernel/xen-sources

* sys-kernel/xen-sources

    gentoo:                  2.6.18-r10 {:2.6.18-r10} 2.6.20-r7 {:2.6.20-r7} 2.6.21* {:2.6.21} 

    Homepage:                http://xen.xensource.com/

    Description:             Full sources for a dom0/domU Linux kernel to run under Xen

    Relevant USE flags:      -build symlink

    Undownloaded Size:       0 Bytes

    Total Distfiles Size:    42.56 MBytes

```

EDIT : bon, je vais tenter de faire une update via emerge, voir si après ça résout le truc (je doute mais bon)...

----------

## truc

naaaaannnn

pas ça, si tu le fais, en tout cas n'oublie pas de regénérer tous les caches avec les commandes qui vont bien de paludis

bref, un package dépend de xen machin, je ne me souviens plus du moyen officiel de trouver ce(s) pacquet(s), mais tu peux toujours tester ça

```
qdepends -Q xen-machin
```

voili-voilou

EDIT: tu pourrais aussi faire un paludis --uninstall-unused et un --uninstall-unused-dependencies pour  peut-être te sauver

----------

## Dieppe

Hum, trop tard pour le emerge ^^'

j'ai tenté le qdepends -D xen-sources, mais il trouve rien...

Bon, j'attends que ça se finisse, en espérant que j'ai rien cassé :s

EDIT : bon, ça a rien cassé, mais ça a rien résolu non plus... Sinon j'ai déjà tenté de supprimer les paquets inutilisés, mais ça n'a abouti à rien. Bref, je commence à me demander ce qui coince...

----------

## Dieppe

Bon, 

suite de mes périgrinations avec paludis.

Donc, j'ai rajouté l'overlay xen, sauf qu'il n'y avait pas les sources 2.6.22, donc j'ai cherché l'ebuild, que j'ai ajouté manuellement. Je retente un paludis -pi world tout en sacrifiant une vierge au dieu de l'informatique, et miracle, je n'ai plus l'erreur précédente (comme quoi on le dit jamais assez mais sacrifier une vierge ça peut marcher). Bon, par contre j'ai une nouvelle erreur (bon...) :

```

Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When building dependency list:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'x11-base/xgl':

  * No versions of 'x11-base/xgl' are available.

```

Idem, je vois rien dans ce qu'il me sort avant qui ait un rapport. De plus, xgl, ben, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas utilisé...

Voilà voilà...

EDIT : y'a pas moyen de savoir pouquoi il veut connaître les dépendances de xgl ???

----------

## truc

essaie un truc comme ça:

```
grep x11-base/xgl /var/db/pkg/*/*/*DEPEND -l
```

 et raconte nous tout.

Et plus de sacrifice pour le moment s'il te plait!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dieppe

euh, bah elle renvoie rien :/

----------

## truc

```
find / -name '*.ebuild' -exec grep x11-base/xgl '{}' \;
```

Ou un 

```
find / -name '*.ebuild' -exec grep x11-base/xgl '{}' + 
```

 S'il ne se plaint pas que c'est trop pour lui  :Smile: 

----------

## Dieppe

Hum, rien et rien.   :Sad: 

Bon, je vais encore chercher, m'enfin pas pouvoir mettre le système à jour c'est un peu embêtant.

EDIT : j'ai fait un faux ebuild pour xgl (j'ai simplement c/c celui de xen-sources...), et donc, paludis calcule cette fois-ci la liste des packages à installer. J'ai ajouté l'option --show-reasons summary pour savoir pourquoi il voulait installer xen-sources et xgl, et voilà (le drame) :

```

These packages will be installed:

* x11-base/xgl::xen :2.6.22 [! masked]

    Masked by: keywords (~amd64 ~x86)

* sys-kernel/xen-sources::xen :2.6.22 [! masked]

    Masked by: keywords (~amd64 ~x86)

* sys-apps/man-pages [U 2.76 -> 2.78] <system>

    Reasons: sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2:0::installed

    nls linguas: -cs+ -da+ -de+ -es+ fr+ -it+ -ja+ -nl+ -pl+ -ro+ -ru+ -zh_CN+

    1.78 MBytes to download

* app-portage/elogv [U 0.6.1 -> 0.6.3] <world>

    6.65 kBytes to download

* dev-java/xalan [U 2.7.0-r4 -> 2.7.0-r5]

    Reasons: dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0:0::installed, dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r1:2.3::installed, 3 more

    -doc -source elibc: (-FreeBSD)

* dev-java/commons-digester [U 1.7-r2 -> 1.8]

    Reasons: dev-java/commons-validator-1.1.4-r1:0::installed, dev-java/struts-1.2.9-r1:1.2::installed, 1 more

    -doc -examples -source -test elibc: (-FreeBSD)

    273.21 kBytes to download

* dev-java/commons-io :1 [U 1.3.2 -> 1.4]

    Reasons: dev-java/commons-fileupload-1.2:0::installed, dev-util/netbeans-5.5.1:5.5::installed

    -doc -source -test elibc: (-FreeBSD)

    230.65 kBytes to download

* sys-apps/shadow [U 4.0.18.1-r1 -> 4.0.18.2] <system>

    Reasons: net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r4:0::installed, sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1:0::installed

    cracklib nls -nousuid pam (-selinux) -skey

    2.39 MBytes to download

* sys-kernel/xen-sources::xen :2.6.22 [N 2.6.22] <world>

    "Full sources for a dom0/domU Linux kernel to run under Xen"

    -build -symlink

* x11-base/xgl::xen :2.6.22 [S 2.6.22] <world>

    -build+ -symlink+

* app-portage/eix [U 0.10.2 -> 0.10.3] <world>

    -sqlite

    379.32 kBytes to download

Total: 9 packages (1 new, 7 upgrades, 1 in new slot), at most 5.03 MBytes to download, 2 errors

```

Une idée ?

EDIT 2: bon, j'ai tenté avec un --show-reasons full, et je comprends pas trop ce qu'il me sort là...

```

* x11-base/xgl::xen :2.6.22 [S 2.6.22] <world>

    -build+ -symlink+

* x11-base/xorg-server::installed [- 1.4.0.90-r3] <world>

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2:0::installed, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2-r1:0::installed, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0:0::installed, x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd-1.1.0:0::installed

* x11-libs/pixman::installed [- 0.9.6]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi::installed [- 1.0.0]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* media-fonts/encodings::installed [- 1.0.2]

    Reasons: media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1:0::installed, media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-alias::installed [- 1.0.1]

    Reasons: media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1:0::installed, media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0:0::installed, media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-misc-misc::installed [- 1.0.0]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-cursor-misc::installed [- 1.0.0]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-libs/libxkbui::installed [- 1.0.2]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-libs/liblbxutil::installed [- 1.0.1]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard::installed [- 1.2.2] <world>

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse::installed [- 1.2.2-r1] <world>

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-drivers/synaptics::installed [- 0.14.6] <world>

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati::installed [- 6.8.0] <world>

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3:0::installed

* x11-base/xorg-x11::installed [- 7.3] <world>

* x11-apps/mesa-progs::installed [- 6.5.2]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* x11-apps/xhost::installed [- 1.0.2]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* x11-apps/xmodmap::installed [- 1.0.3]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* x11-libs/libXxf86dga::installed [- 1.0.2]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* x11-libs/libXScrnSaver::installed [- 1.1.2]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-bh-type1::installed [- 1.0.0]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1::installed [- 1.0.1]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi::installed [- 1.0.0]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* app-doc/xorg-docs::installed [- 1.4-r1]

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3:0::installed

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd::installed [- 1.1.0] <world>

* x11-misc/slim::installed [- 1.3.0-r1] <world>

* x11-misc/xlockmore::installed [- 5.25] <world>

* x11-plugins/wmpower::installed [- 0.4.2] <world>

* x11-plugins/wmwifi::installed [- 0.5] <world>

* x11-terms/aterm::installed [- 1.0.1] <world>

* x11-terms/eterm::installed [- 0.9.4] <world>

* x11-libs/libast::installed [- 0.7]

    Reasons: x11-terms/eterm-0.9.4:0::installed

* media-libs/imlib2::installed [- 1.4.0]

    Reasons: x11-terms/eterm-0.9.4:0::installed

* x11-terms/gnome-terminal::installed [- 2.18.4] <world>

* x11-libs/vte::installed [- 0.16.12]

    Reasons: x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.4:0::installed

* x11-terms/rxvt-unicode::installed [- 8.3] <world>

* x11-themes/commonbox-styles::installed [- 0.6] <world>

* x11-wm/fluxbox::installed [- 1.0.0]

    Reasons: x11-themes/commonbox-styles-0.6:0::installed, x11-themes/commonbox-styles-extra-0.2-r2:0::installed, x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod-20050128-r1:0::installed

* x11-themes/commonbox-styles-extra::installed [- 0.2-r2] <world>

* x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod::installed [- 20050128-r1] <world>

* x11-themes/gentoo-artwork::installed [- 0.4.2] <world>

* app-portage/gentoolkit::installed [- 20070308] <world>

* sys-apps/grep::installed [- 2.5.1a-r1] <system>

    Reasons: app-portage/gentoolkit-20070308:0::installed

```

Et celui de xen-sources :

```

* sys-kernel/xen-sources::xen :2.6.22 [N 2.6.22] <world>

    "Full sources for a dom0/domU Linux kernel to run under Xen"

    -build -symlink

    * virtual/linux-sources::virtuals (for sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.22:2.6.22::xen) :2.6.22 [provided 2.6.22 (for sys-kernel/xen-sources:2.6.22::xen)]

    * virtual/alsa::virtuals (for sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.22:2.6.22::xen) :2.6.22 [provided 2.6.22 (for sys-kernel/xen-sources:2.6.22::xen)]

* sys-power/powermgmt-base::installed [- 1.22] <world>

...

```

Voili voilou.

----------

## CryoGen

Hum xgl et xen-sources ne sont plus installés chez toi ? suprime les de ton fichier world

----------

## Dieppe

Ah effectivement ils y étaient, et les supprimer fonctionne   :Very Happy: 

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Dieppe

Bonjour,

bon, tout marche avec paludis, sauf (et c'est dommage), la synchronisation avec les overlay de layman (sunrise en l'occurence).

Voici le message d'erreur :

```
Sync x-sunrise

sync x-sunrise> svn: '' vers 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed' n'est pas une relocalisation valide

sync x-sunrise>  * /usr/libexec/paludis/syncers/dosvn+http: could not switch from '' to 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed'

Sync error:

  * In program paludis -s x-sunrise:

  * When performing sync action from command line:

  * When executing sync task:

  * When syncing repository 'x-sunrise':

  * When syncing repository 'x-sunrise':

  * sync of '/var/paludis/sunrise/reviewed' from 'svn+http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed' failed

Sync x-sunrise failed

```

Et subversion :

```
 paludis -q subversion

* dev-util/subversion

    gentoo:                  1.4.5 1.4.6 (1.4.6-r1)K {:0} 

    installed:               1.4.6* {:0} 

    Description:             A compelling replacement for CVS.

    Homepage:                http://subversion.tigris.org/

    Relevant USE flags:      (-apache2) (-bash-completion) (berkdb) (-debug) (-doc) (-elibc_FreeBSD) (-emacs) (extras) (java) (nls) (-nowebdav) (perl) (python) (ruby) (svnserve) (-vim-syntax)

    License:                 Subversion

    Installed time:          Mon Mar 17 08:44:02 2008

    Source repository:       gentoo

    Installed using:         paludis-0.26.0_alpha12
```

Voila, le flag nowebdav est bien inutilisé, donc je ne vois pas ce qui cloche.

----------

## CryoGen

Hum j'ai ce problème depuis peu... je cherche pourquoi actuellement  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Alors là je comprend pas -_-" apparemment c'est svn qui déconne mais si on passe la session dans le term en LC_ALL="C" ca marche O_o , si quelqu'un a une idée...

----------

## Dieppe

Y a-t-il un équivalent à https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4200628.html pour paludis, ou peut-on l'utiliser sans modification (à part pour les commandes emerge et revdep-rebuild) ?

Sinon je confirme LC_ALL="C" ça marche aussi chez moi (même si j'ai aucune idée de ce que ça veut dire   :Rolling Eyes:  ), merci   :Wink: 

----------

## orgoz

Bonsoir,

j'utilise paludis depuis quelques mois et je trouve que c'est une bonne alternative à emerge. Cependant j'ai un problème avec g-cpan : quand j'emerge un paquet avec g-cpan, il me crée bien un ebuild dans mon overlay. Exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls /usr/portage/overlays/myoverlay/perl-gcpan/Set-Object
> 
> files/  Manifest  Set-Object-1.22.ebuild
> ...

 

Mais quand je tente un paludis -pi world, il ne trouve pas ces ebuilds. Ca donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Query error:
> 
>   * In program paludis -pi world:
> ...

 

Alors je pensais que l'overlay myoverlay était inconnu de paludis mais pourtant ca n'a pas l'air d'être le cas puisqu'il trouve bien miro qui se trouve dans cet overlay :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> paludis -pi miro
> 
> Building target list...
> ...

 

Une idée de ce que je peux faire pour enfin pouvoir mettre à jour mon système sans être bloqué par ces paquets g-cpan ? (que je souhaite garder, soit dit en passant)

Merci par avance

----------

## CryoGen

verifie que le profile/categories est à jour, resync ton overlay (ca mettra le cache à jour)

----------

## orgoz

Un grand merci ! C'était précisément le problème !

Ceci amène une question : étant donné que le fichier n'existait pas du tout, pourquoi miro était trouvé par paludis mais pas les ebuilds de perl-gcpan ?

Encore merci en tous cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bapt

Parce que paludis se base sur son cache, donc pour le trouver, il faut un paludis --regenerate-installable-cache

----------

## orgoz

En fait, un paludis -s ne suffisait pas, il fallait que j'ajoute la categorie dans le fichier profiles/categories.

Donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi les ebuilds de la categorie media-video sont trouvés et pas ceux de la categorie perl-gcpan (aucune des deux n'étaient présentes dans le fichier profiles/categories).

Enfin bref, tout fonctionne maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'essaye paludis et j'espère bien (cette fois) arriver à l'utiliser définitivement.

- Tout d'abord, existe-t-il une commande similaire à un emerge -av, c'est-à-dire qu'après avoir listé les paquets à installer, on a un prompt avec un Oui/Non ?

  J'ai regardé sur le site officiel, et à priori c'est impossible, mais je demande quand même  :Smile: 

- Quand j'installe des paquets, le processeur est moins sollicité qu'avec portage (75%, contre au moins 90%). Est-il possible de modifier cela ?

- A propos de mes repositories, j'ai cette erreur : j'ai lu qu'il était possible de désactiver ce message avec un --log-level, mais je préfèrerais plutôt corriger les erreurs :

 *Quote:*   

>  sudo paludis -ip opera                     <(15:37:02)>
> 
> Dernière connexion : samedi 29 mars 2008 à 15:37:01 CET de gentoo sur pts/2
> 
> paludis@1206801446: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/graaff/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-graaff' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).
> ...

 

Edit : Aussi, dans le terminal, il ne réinitialise pas le titre quand il termine son exécution.

Ex la, j'ai : (68 of 6 :Cool:  Uninstalling x11-libs/qscintilla-2.1::installed alors que paludis a terminé son action.

Y-a-t-il un moyen de corriger cela ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide

----------

## CryoGen

Pour l'option --ask il doit y'avoir un hook pour ca il me semble.

Pour la sollicitation du cpu, aucune idée.

Pour les [QA] il faut créer un fichier repo_name et mettre le nom du repo dedans. Pour les 2 autres, tu as des fichiers bizarre dans /var/db/pkg

Pour le titre du term c'est dans la faq il me semble bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Boblenain

Pour le ask, il y a effectivement un hook

Mais dans la FAQ , il est bien précisé que paludis n'a pas l'objectif d'être un client interactif, et les devs sont un peu énervé au sujet de --ask :/

----------

## CryoGen

Pas faut dire qu'on se passait très bien du ask avant qu'il ne soit implémenté dans emerge... perso ca ne me manque pas sur paludis  :Smile: 

----------

## Boblenain

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Pas faut dire qu'on se passait très bien du ask avant qu'il ne soit implémenté dans emerge... perso ca ne me manque pas sur paludis 

 

oui ca ne me gène pas non plus.

le seul truc qui me plait pas dans paludis, c'est qu'il donne tous le détail des calculs des dépendances par defaut .. :/ et je sais pas si on peut le cacher (oui oui c'est un problème plus que mineur)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Regarde du coté de --log-level

----------

## Boblenain

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Regarde du coté de --log-level

 

Manque d'options sur -log-devel :/

Tampis  :Smile:  je vais regarder si y'a pas moyen de s'en sortir avec les hooks (ou bien aller voir les devs sur IRC :d)

----------

## Oni92

core2duo ~ # paludis --help |grep log

  --log-level            Specify the log level

      silent               Suppress all log messages (UNSAFE)

après faut probablement changer la variable PALUDIS_OPTIONS et mettre --log-level silent

----------

## Boblenain

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> core2duo ~ # paludis --help |grep log
> 
>   --log-level            Specify the log level
> 
>       silent               Suppress all log messages (UNSAFE)
> ...

 

j'ai bien vu les quatre choix disponible. mais supprime ALL je pense que ca va virer les einfo, et ca j'ai pas envie  :Surprised: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Boblenain wrote:*   

>  *Oni92 wrote:*   core2duo ~ # paludis --help |grep log
> 
>   --log-level            Specify the log level
> 
>       silent               Suppress all log messages (UNSAFE)
> ...

 

Les einfo n'ont rien à voir avec le log-level de paludis

----------

## titoucha

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le hook ask, j'ai pourtant suivis à la lettre ce qui est indiqué sur cette page http://paludis-extras.org/paludis-ask.xml et j'ai paludis qui me retourne cette erreur 

```
paludis -ia world

Usage error: Error handling command line: Bad argument '-a'

Try /usr/bin/paludis --help

```

 Je ne comprend pas trop où est l'erreur

----------

## truc

eselect hooks quelque chose pour voir si ask est activé? y'a un truc comme ça je crois... après avoir rajouté ton alias, as tu bien pensé à resourcer ton ~/.bashrc ? 'fin ça dépend de comment tu as mis l'alias en place.

----------

## titoucha

Voici mon 

```
eselect paludis-hook check ask

checking ask ...

  paludis-ask.bash  should be linked to:

    uninstall_all_pre/ ...  OK

    install_all_pre/ ...  OK

    fetch_all_pre/ ...  OK

```

 et la alias se trouve dans le fichier 

```
/etc/bash/bashrc
```

----------

## truc

et l'alias est bien défini? (cf output alias)

----------

## titoucha

Et bien voilà la sortie d'alias tout à l'air correcte 

```
$ alias

alias grep='grep --colour=auto'

alias ls='ls --color=auto'

alias paludis='/usr/bin/_paludis_wrapper.bash'

```

----------

## depayns

Bonjour,

je ne sais si c'est specifique a Paludis, mais je me demande quel peut bien etre l'interet de l'option 

```
--preserve-world
```

Pourquoi ne voudrait-on pas modifier world quand on met a jour certains paquets ? Je subodore des problemes de maintenance, mais lesquels ?

Merci

----------

## truc

 *depayns wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> --preserve-world
> ```
> ...

 

Pour la même raison que quand avec emerge tu faisais emerge --one-shot, c'est par exemple, quand tu veux réinstaller une dépendance B d'un paquet A, tu ajoutes cette options pour que si un jour tu désinstalle A, un paludis --uninstall-unused puisse également te désinstaller B. En effet, si B apparait dans ton fichier world, ton gestionnaire de package va se dire que B à été installé explicitement par l'utilisateur, et ne tentera donc pas de le désinstaller ainsi que toutes ses propres dépendances.

----------

## depayns

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *depayns wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> --preserve-world
> ```
> ...

 

That makes sense. Merci. 

Il faut maintenant que je reflechisse plus en avant sur tout la philosophie de la chose, car ca ne fait que quelques semaines que je plonge vraiment les mains dans le cambouis...

----------

